# Help me plan my cruise North!



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

We are planning on venturing out of the Chesapeake (for the first time) with the intent to head north, hopefully to Marthas Vineyard, then stop a few places in between on the way back.

We don't have a long time, 16/17 days total leaving July 4th and returning to Rock Creek/Patapsco River by July 19th or 20th. 

I am finishing up a few last projects and should be ready to cast off in time.

Any thoughts and suggestions on places to stay(like should I make reservations asap), must see, things to know, etc...

I need/want to get an EPIRB, should I rent a liferaft? The furthest from shore we'll be looks about 50 miles or so during our straight shot from Cape May to the Vineyard...otherwise the rest will be inside LIS or along the Jersey coast on the way back.

Thanks...I look forward to hearing what you experienced folks have to say.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Shawn

Sounds like fun. If this helps any, this is our blog of part of our trip. It was the first time for us in these waters. We bought our Irwin 34 in Edgewater MD and sailed her home to Canada. The blog for the part of the journey you are talking about starts here.

As to equipment - you need to get what makes you comfortable. For us, an EPIRB and a life raft were *not *on our "need to have list", but each is responsible for their own safety.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice plan. My advice is mostly about my neighborhood. I've done the trip back you've described on a delivery, but we didn't stop.

For the trip up I agree an EPIRB and raft cannot hurt. Hopefully the weather gods will cooperate and deliver the SW wind you're supposed to get with the short time window. If not, I'd wait for it. Weather has been weird this year, lots of persistent easterlies, hopefully that will end before you leave!

Our favorite local haunts include Cuttyhunk, Tarplin Cove, Menemsha, Hadleys, and Lake Tashmoo (requires shallow draft which I think you have board up). The area is busy in the summer, but these places tend to be relatively quiet(er). Places like Tarplin are not all weather, either are the and outside moorings at Menemsha, but are good in prevailing SWers. 

For a little more noise go to Vineyard Haven. To rub elbows with the rich and infamous, go to Edgartown (ego town). To experience the disneyland like atmosphere of cobblestones and tons of tourists, go the the Nantucket. And if you need to party, go to Oak Bluffs, expect to raft on a mooring if they have space. 

On the cape side, Hyannis or Falmouth might be a good place to provision, etc. If you come to Falmouth, call the harbormaster in advance, they may be able to put you on a dock, and groceries are within walking distance, but it's busy so call and try to reserve space.

On your way back, we like Block Island. Other netters can give you much more data on Newport, Long Island, CT, NY, etc. I remember doing the East River at night, pretty spectacular with the city light of NYC.

Mind the currents in Vineyard/Nantucket sound. They run 2-3kts, if you time them right your trips between these places will be much quicker. Careful in Woods Hole, it's a money maker for the local marina's, at least one boat on the rocks per week peak season...time the tides there too if you can.

Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

We've done the trip up the jersey shore 4 times. Hardest part is the timing down the Delaware bay out to Cape May. if you can get under the bridges in the Cape May canal it will be much easier. If not, Cape Henlopen is a good alternative with plenty of room to anchor.
Going N from Cape May you can bail out into Atlantic City pretty easily. If you anchor there, know the current runs very strong so make sure you are set well.
We dont carry a raft but do have a spot tracker.

The run down the East River is fantastic. We do Northport to Sandy Hook in an easy day with the current pushing us up to 11 knots.

We should be leaving the Upper Ches around the same time...


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll be doing a DelMarVa circumnavigation in August.

My plans for communications are:
VHF with DSC, tied to GPS.
SPOT tracker with SAR service.
Cell phone when close enough to shore.

This link: Rescue 21 Distress System Coverage

...was recently provided to me. It states (and shows with a map) that USCG VHF range, is engineered to project at least 30 miles offshore, and often goes much further than that.

These projections factor in a boat's VHF antenna only 2 meters off the water, not even masthead mounted antenna.

I'm not trying to dissuade you from an EPIRB, just trying to provide some useful information. Do whatever makes you comfortable.

I'm not going with a liferaft either.
I will have good jacklines, harnesses, etc.

Something oft overlooked is a securing mechanism and tethers for your hatchboards. If a hatchboard washes overboard, you now have a huge hole in your boat.

Being a "coastal cruiser" does seem to simplify things a bit, vs. being a "blue water cruiser".


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

LOTS of choices. Instead of heading to the Vineyard from Cape May, consider heading towards Montauk Point (its closer) and your first stop can be Block Island. From there you east to Cuttyhunk and the Vineyard, north to Newport and Narragansett Bay or west to Long Island Sound.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

You'll probably want to make a reservation in Cape May if you want a slip for the night. 
I believe Utsche's marina has the best price @ 2.00/ft. South Jersey Marina is a dollar more ($2.95) But double check. Don't wander out of the channel on the east side exiting the canal. The currents can run pretty good around the channels and marinas

If the current is favorable, I've left the C&D canal in the wee hours of the morning ( 2 a.m. once) headed for Cape May in order to beat the heat and green head flys that can terrorize you on the bay. 

Options for stops are endless once out toward MV and Block. Block has become a real PIA in the summer, but if you haven't done it, it's an experience. I feel most comfortable on a town mooring,(green balls) or, a private mooring obtained through calling the harbormaster on VHF by 3 p.m. The anchorage can get very crowded, the slips @ Champlin's are expensive and you are rafted up at the dock sometimes 4 across. 

On the LI sound coming back..Lots of stops...I tend to like the Connecticut River area..Old Saybrook, north cove, or Essex then I cross over to Port Jefferson. Some like to stay on the Connecticut side. From PJ you can head straight for NY or the highlands in a long day..or stop at Port Washington or City Island. and try to catch a morning ride down the east river. Diesel fuel, if needed, is easier to obtain in Manhasset bay than on City Island. Have a great Trip.. keep us posted.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Best prices for diesel fuel are usually at Utches in Cape May, Sandy Hook, NJ and Point Judith marina inside Point Judith harbor of refuge.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks folks, this is great info...

I primarily want to get to MV, Block, and NYC and if time allows, Mystic or Newport. 

What line from Cape May to MV is best, straight shot or go a little more east, hitting block first is a good idea as well, but would you suggest that from Cape May or go inside LIS first?

I will make a reservation in Cape May soon, probably Utsche's marina


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Shawn, if the prevailing southwest wind is in place the sail to block gets you up there faster...from Cape May. 

That same SW wind makes coming home offshore potentially a close hauled trip back. 

Coming back inside the LIS gives you some nice places to stop on the way home like NYC ( on your list) being one. The downside to inside is you'll probably end end up motor sailing a fair bit of the way. My experience in the summers coming home on the sound..is that the winds typically don't pick up until afternoon, not unlike the Bay. So leaving port at 7 am..on the next leg will usually have you motoring sailing until noon or so. My strategy is to catch fish..and jump in for a swim..once in awhile. You could hang around town in the mornings, and leave when the wind picks up...and arrive at your next stop later. There's often an evening thunderstorm to dodge in July. 

I tend to get up and go..and make coffee underway.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

If you have kids, Mysitc would be my first choice. I know I really enjoy it but I am really just an overgrown kid!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

rikhall said:


> Shawn
> 
> Sounds like fun. If this helps any, this is our blog of part of our trip. It was the first time for us in these waters. We bought our Irwin 34 in Edgewater MD and sailed her home to Canada. The blog for the part of the journey you are talking about starts here.
> 
> As to equipment - you need to get what makes you comfortable. For us, an EPIRB and a life raft were *not *on our "need to have list", but each is responsible for their own safety.


Great blog, thanks for sharing, I will be reading this thoroughly


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Well if you make it to CT coast send a PM I may be able to join you for a beverage, and I hear you cook pretty well too!


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Chef
Sounds like a great trip, but might be a little rushed...just my opinion.
As far as route -( at 6kts) cape may to MV is approx 1d 18hr 250nm, cape may to block approx 1d 9hr 208nm. Atlantic city to MV 1d 8hr and Atlantic city to block 23hr.
My choice would be to head for Block Island first and then make your way to MV.
Must see's: Block, Cutty Hunk, MV, woods Hole, NewPort($$$$) Ida Lewis YC very nice place to stay while in Newport, Mystic sea port( you can stay right at the seaport, make reserv's NOW) West harbor Fishers Island, CT river and Essex is very nice Make reserv's,
or Duck Island Roads anchorage Westbrook or pilot point marina Westbrook, Port Jeff on Long Island, Manhassett harbor has free moorings, that will get you down to the east river. I would not suggest doing E. river and NYC harbor at night very busy and light pollution is very difficult to navigate.
Have a fantastic trip.
Petere


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree its a little rushed, I wouldn't have an issue with spending most of the time MV and Block  With several suggestions so far I am leaning towards going to Block Island first then MV...after that we'll see what we feel up to. I do want to relax, at the same time I want to take advantage of the opportunity to get up there and see as much as we can comfortably. NYC is slowly moving to the bottom of the list, maybe on another trip. I have been there often by land, and frankly afraid if I step onto Manhattan I will end up spending to much $$$ at restaurants, I was already thinking about dinner one night at Per Se or Daniel! LOL


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> I agree its a little rushed, I wouldn't have an issue with spending most of the time MV and Block  With several suggestions so far I am leaning towards going to Block Island first then MV...after that we'll see what we feel up to. I do want to relax, at the same time I want to take advantage of the opportunity to get up there and see as much as we can comfortably. NYC is slowly moving to the bottom of the list, maybe on another trip. I have been there often by land, and frankly afraid if I step onto Manhattan I will end up spending to much $$$ at restaurants, I was already thinking about dinner one night at Per Se or Daniel! LOL


Naw, hit up Momofuku noodle bar! Awesome food, only slightly more expensive than McDonald's.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

The ride down the East River is the best part. Just keep going and save your money!

You have choices...Head out of Cape May and if its not good the divert to Atlantic City is easy. If conditions are good arc northeast and get going. If you make good time you can run all the way to MV, if not drop into Block. Be aware the current up Vineyard Sound runs about 2.5 knots so watch your timing thru there.

Have you checked rates for moorings and dockage up that way? $$$$
We don't spend a dime on mooring or dockage as there are places to anchor if you don't mind a longer dink ride.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Shawn, no reason to venture 50 miles offshore - I would stay within 10 miles of the coast, easy trip, and if the weather gets nasty, easy ride into the inlets. Mystic Seaport is a neat place, and I've been there several times in powerboats and by land. When I was an freelance outdoor writer, one of the magazines I wrote for home ported out of Mystic and I had to go there frequently for conferences.

You'll love it,

Gary


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

One suggestion when heading west towards Long Island Sound after exploring points east, take the Watch Hill Passage vs the Race or Plum Gut and stop at Stonington. Shorter hop and currents are less in case you don't time them just right. And Stonington is a great town to explore. You can anchor in the outer harbor or get a mooring at Dodson's.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

travlineasy said:


> Shawn, no reason to venture 50 miles offshore - I would stay within 10 miles of the coast, easy trip, and if the weather gets nasty, easy ride into the inlets. Mystic Seaport is a neat place, and I've been there several times in powerboats and by land. When I was an freelance outdoor writer, one of the magazines I wrote for home ported out of Mystic and I had to go there frequently for conferences.
> 
> You'll love it,
> 
> Gary


Gary,

Having made this same trip many dozen times, I am curious which inlets you speak of. I my opinion the only safe ones on the Jersey coast are Cape May, Atlantic City, Barnegat (graveyard of NJ) and Manesquan. All especially Barnegat are not easy ones. You should be prepared to travel at night if conditions are not good to transit the inlets.

Shawn, we have talked a lot about this and not to throw negatively on it i think this is to much to bite of as a first trip north. It's not about your experience but about the experience.

I will be heading north in mid August as we do every year. We have 19 days. IMHO and experience barely enough time to visit MV and not much else. MV is certainly doable, but you will be on a tight schedule pushing it even if you go straight through to Block from Cape May. I think this is to aggressive. Not the trip I would take as a first timer offshore and with two young children. Give yourself some time to gain some experience .

We gave done this expedition every year for 13 years and find its much more enjoyable to relax and spend time in one area sail between the interesting towns. The next year go back up and explore another area. This way your family will greater enjoy the area and see things which interest them instead of doing 60 to 130 miles of sailing only every day or every other day. Remember you also have to come back against prevailing S winds and put a couple of days in for weather. It would be different if you could get a few friends to help you get the boat up there quickly.

Logically one day to the Delaware. One to Cape May....36 hours or 2 days to Block. I day to the Vineyard.in best conditions. That's 5 days. Non stop sailing. 5 or six days back. That's 10-11 days just transiting. Not much time for seeing much else. To me not a very relaxing vacation.

Since it is your first time to do this I would dial back a little and enjoy this trip. That way maybe you will have a great experience. And your brood will want to do this every year. I would do Block -2 days Greenport-2 days Mystic- 2 days then back down the Sound to Northport or Port Jefferson . Down the East river to Atlantic Highlands. Spend 2 days on the return in Cape May.

In addition you don't have the battery power to be out this long without being at a dock a few tines. In addition is your radar working? The fogs a ***** when it comes in up there for a few days.

Either way you choose I be glad to help you with anchorages, restaurants and routes for your trip.

Dave


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Dave, I bypass Jersey and jump in at the hook. Jersey inlets are all nasty. I was thinking about places farther north. Cape May is OK, but the others are really mean.

Gary


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> Gary,
> 
> Having made this same trip many dozen times, I am curious which inlets you speak of. I my opinion the only safe ones on the Jersey coast are Cape May, Atlantic City, Barnegat (graveyard of NJ) and Manesquan. All especially Barnegat are not easy ones. You should be prepared to travel at night if conditions are not good to transit the inlets.
> 
> ...


Gotta agree with Dave on this one... Given your time frame, I'd suggest setting your sights on Block I and Newport as being about as far as you're gonna get, comfortably... And even then, you'll be pushing it, and have to keep moving. Unless you take additional crew for the trip up, and basically sail straight thru from the Chesapeake to Montauk or Block, seems to me going any further than Newport is gonna be pushing it, and allowing little time to explore the spots you're actually at...

One could easily hang out between Block and Newport for several days, without getting bored... Don't rule out Montauk, few sailors bother to go in there, but Lake Montauk is quite similar to Great Salt Pond, though chances are you'll have it largely to yourself... Watch Hill is another gem, another place a lot of people passing thru seem to give a miss... And, I second JimsCAL's recommendation of Stonington, a delightful stop... There are so many places along the way where one could easily hang out for awhile, 'doing nothing'... Fire Island, Watch Hill, the Sand Hole, Norwalk or Thimble Islands, Horseshoe Cove at Sandy Hook, and Barnegat Light are just a few that come to mind...

My taste in food and restaurants is likely pretty pedestrian compared to yours, but I'll venture a couple of recommendations re casual spots... Lucky Bones is right across the street from Utsch's in Cape May, and the Dog Watch Cafe at Dodson's in Stonington is one of my favorite harbor haunts anywhere...

Good luck, you'll have a great trip no matter where you go...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I am often very ambitious then reality begins to set in  

I appreciate all the comments, I anticipate needing to run the engine about 2-4 hours a day if my usage is similar to what I have been recording over the past few weeks with the new refer installed, what I haven't considered (and cant) is how much power the auto pilot and plotter will use 24 hrs a day.

The radar works fine, and I'm pretty good at using it but by no means an expert.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

JonEisberg said:


> Gotta agree with Dave on this one... Given your time frame, I'd suggest setting your sights on Block I and Newport as being about as far as you're gonna get, comfortably... And even then, you'll be pushing it, and have to keep moving. Unless you take additional crew for the trip up, and basically sail straight thru from the Chesapeake to Montauk or Block, seems to me going any further than Newport is gonna be pushing it, and allowing little time to explore the spots you're actually at...
> 
> One could easily hang out between Block and Newport for several days, without getting bored... Don't rule out Montauk, few sailors bother to go in there, but Lake Montauk is quite similar to Great Salt Pond, though chances are you'll have it largely to yourself... Watch Hill is another gem, another place a lot of people passing thru seem to give a miss... And, I second JimsCAL's recommendation of Stonington, a delightful stop... There are so many places along the way where one could easily hang out for awhile, 'doing nothing'... Fire Island, Watch Hill, the Sand Hole, Norwalk or Thimble Islands, Horseshoe Cove at Sandy Hook, and Barnegat Light are just a few that come to mind...
> 
> ...


Dam Jon...first time I have agreed with eveything you have posted.

I agree about Montauk. We went there on our last trip up and stayed two days. Tied up on the bulkhead of the mantaul fishing center for 2.50 a foot and were treated to Great Whites and Marlin hanging next to our boat every afternoon.

The town is great also witha nice tour of the lighthouse

Dotsons is great in Stoinington as is the Honor system scallop market in town


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

JonEisberg said:


> Watch Hill is another gem, another place a lot of people passing thru seem to give a miss.


I agree 100%. But I didn't mention it because its not really a good place to just hop in and out of like Stonington is.

I have literally spent dozens of nights anchored at Watch Hill over the last 30 years. Easily one of my top three destinations on the southern New England coast. Large anchorage with 6-10 foot depths, short dinghy ride in to one of the nicest beaches anywhere, and a short dinghy ride or walk over the dunes to a classic summer beach town with a 100+ year old carousel. What more could you ask for?


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Agree with the advice about backing off a little. Cape May to MV is an overreach IMHO. You need to allow for bad weather and losing a few travel days. Hopefully you can be in an interesting harbor while you wait for better conditions.

In our local area, Mystic, Fishers Island (East and West Harbors), Stonington, Watch Hill (anchorage just outside the inner harbor called Napatree locally) are good stops. Fishers Island shoreside facilities are minimal (non-existent at East Harbor), but the others are reasonable for a visit or a layover. Further East are Block Island and Point Judith (Harbor of Refuge and salt pond) and even further east is Newport--a sailors' destination if ever there was one.

I have been sailing out of Mystic for over 40 years and I never venture out without checking with Eldridge's Tide and Pilot Book. You really want to time transits with the currents. Suggest you check page 85 of the 2014 Eldridges and familiarize yourself with the information on LIS (including Block Island) on pages 86-89. If you make it further east, there is a section on Buzzard's Bay and MV (pages 60-77). Eldridge's also has info on Sandy Hook, Delaware Bay, C&D canal, etc.

If you make it to Mystic, there is a small anchorage east of Mystic Shipyard (south of the RR bridge) that will just barely accommodate your draft (board up) and another immediately north of Mystic Seaport, just past the last channel buoy. There are dinghy docks by the Rt 1 drawbridge and at Holmes St (east side, just past Schooner Wharf). Both are in the middle of Mystic and an easy walk to Mystic Seaport, which may also accommodate your dinghy when you pay admission. Dockage at Mystic Seaport is expensive--on the order of $4.50/ft, but includes admission for all aboard, which otherwise would cost you $78 for 2 adults and 2 kids (6-17). The Seaport has restrooms/showers/laundromat/pumpout, etc. Check their website: Mystic Seaport Marina | Mystic Seaport.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I have helped bring a couple of sailboats back from that area. In both cases ( one was my boss, another was a coworker ) they ran out of time and the weather was less than optimal the days they were coming back. 

I suggest that you make a plan B to leave yourself open to the possibility of leaving your boat someplace nice - there are worse things - and then doing the return over a weekend or two. That way you can spend your vacation time exploring and having fun.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

T37Chef said:


> I am often very ambitious then reality begins to set in
> 
> I appreciate all the comments, I anticipate needing to run the engine about 2-4 hours a day if my usage is similar to what I have been recording over the past few weeks with the new refer installed, what I haven't considered (and cant) is how much power the auto pilot and plotter will use 24 hrs a day.
> 
> The radar works fine, and I'm pretty good at using it but by no means an expert.


The auto pilot and plotter aren't the big draw, it's your radar. Since you have a radar, you are required to operate it and maintain a watch on it.

I can see having one in Maine, where there's lots of fog, but on the Chesapeake, I'd ditch that thing and install AIS to avoid the legal burden of being required to man a radar watch.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

T37Chef said:


> I am often very ambitious then reality begins to set in
> 
> I appreciate all the comments, I anticipate needing to run the engine about 2-4 hours a day if my usage is similar to what I have been recording over the past few weeks with the new refer installed, what I haven't considered (and cant) is how much power the auto pilot and plotter will use 24 hrs a day.
> 
> The radar works fine, and I'm pretty good at using it but by no means an expert.


Great comments on this thread - I have been planning the same trip and just need a 2 week window to open up in my schedule. My trip is now scaled back to Block Island, Mystic and Greenport.

Don't worry about needing to run your engine 2 hrs. a day, if it is anything like the conditions off the Delmarva coast in July, August and September, you will be motoring 50 -75% of the time in conditions when you can't make sufficient speed. If there is not enough wind to sail 4 kts. consistently, I motor. The last thing I want is to be stuck out there waiting for more wind to complete the passage.

Cape May is a great place to stay, lots of things to do.

My advice is to bring plenty of fuel so you can motor nearly the whole way, if necessary (I am carrying 31 gallons this time). I carry a PLB and tow an inflatable.

To Rich A. - I have lost VHF reception and regular radio reception at times on my Delmarva trips, just sailing 10-12 miles off the shoreline. I can pick up Baltimore and Norfolk anywhere on the Bay, but I lose reception much closer than 30 miles out. Must have something to do with the weather...


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

For sure, atmospheric conditions can affect VHF propagation as well as HF. Sometimes "ducting" can cause VHF signals to go far over the horizon, and skip over their intended target.

"It depends".


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I have considered from the beginning of this keeping the boat up there and coming back a few weeks later with some friends. Any suggestions on some decent transient marinas/moorings etc that are reasonable. I would consider two to three weeks if need be.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> I have considered from the beginning of this keeping the boat up there and coming back a few weeks later with some friends. Any suggestions on some decent transient marinas/moorings etc that are reasonable. I would consider two to three weeks if need be.


Marinas at 3 dollars or more per foot make it cost prohibitive in most nice places. Moorings are abundant though in many towns close to the RR. Northport or Port Jefferson are two safe great places with moorings.

Also remember to plan for a hurricane escape hole too, like the Conn River. Most likely won't happen, but two of our years we were up there there were tropical storms headed up the Atlantic a Coast we had to watch and delay our trip home.

You will need 4-5 days to get here home.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

jameswilson29 said:


> Great comments on this thread - I have been planning the same trip and just need a 2 week window to open up in my schedule. My trip is now scaled back to Block Island, Mystic and Greenport.
> 
> Don't worry about needing to run your engine 2 hrs. a day, if it is anything like the conditions off the Delmarva coast in July, August and September, you will be motoring 50 -75% of the time in conditions when you can't make sufficient speed. If there is not enough wind to sail 4 kts. consistently, I motor. The last thing I want is to be stuck out there waiting for more wind to complete the passage.
> 
> ...


Good comments. You'll love Greenport, stay at Mitchel Town Marina. Great carousel for your son. Great BBQ place too close by. If time permits go to Montaulk also. Mystic a good two day stopover.

If you need some recommendations on moorings, restaurants etc. let me know, I can tell you what we experienced.

Our loose itinerary this year is at 21 days
Reedy Island, 
Cape May, 
Barnegat, 
Atlantic Highlands, love the ride up the East river
Port Washington - new for us
Milford- new for us
Mystic or Stonington- 2 days
Newport- 2 days
Block- 2 days
Montaulk
Northport, 
Atlantic Highlands or Liberty Marina in Jersey City
Atlantic City
Cape May
Home
+ 2 weather days


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Chef

If you decide to leave it someplace for a week or 2, suggest you don't in my neighborhood. Our summer mooring prices and dock prices are crazy high. Too much demand, they all fill up.

Example: Vineyard Haven Moorings at $45/night, dockage at $4.75ft/night.

Example: $3ft Falmouth Inner harbor/night - a relative bargain

And the winner: $6/ft in Nantucket boat basin.


----------



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

In the event you do not have it, get the Eldridge Tide and Pilot Book. Use the boston harbor tide for calculating vineyard sound tide.

For moorings: at Cuttyhunk are first come first serve, you will need to have your own pick up line, but you can anchor anywhere. Good anchoring is in the northeast corner of the harbor just behind the mooring field. No showers but a working head at the dingy dock. Bring all your provisions, its a dry town. Small store on the hill but limited supply. A cool place to walk around.

Block Island you need reservations via a marina, to shower (which you pay for using coins or tokens) you need to stay at a marina mooring or slip to use the showers. You can anchor pretty much anywhere but let out extra rode/scope to help hold in the eel grass. If you anchor no showers available, at least that's how it was...

Edgartown town moorings are blue moorings which work on a first come first serve. if you want reservations then go to the town of edgartown website and make reservations 48 hrs in advance, otherwise you stay on the blue moorings. You can anchor in the pond (far from town)and in the outer harbor. The outer harbor can be bumpy from boat wakes and anything with a north wind. Showers are at the harbormaster office.

Menemsha is cool place with nothing there except a small store which does not sell alcohol since the village is dry. moorings are in the outer harbor and always bumpy, inner harbor usually need reservations, then you raft up.

Taulpin cove anchor in close to shore on north side, can be bumpy on a south swell/wind chop. you cannot go up on shore and walk around, just the beach below high tide line.

If you make to Nantucket, Harbormaster has great free facilities for boaters. Expensive place but good food and all within walking distance of the dinghy dock. There are some good spots to anchor.

Have Fun-


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

ambianceack said:


> If you make to Nantucket, Harbormaster has great free facilities for boaters. Expensive place but good food and all within walking distance of the dinghy dock. There are some good spots to anchor.
> 
> Have Fun-


All good advice, but unless he somehow finds more time, I doubt he's making it to Nantucket 

Which is a shame, because a Tartan 37 would be a perfect boat to take up to the Head of the Harbor, one of my favorite anchorages in all of New England...


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is a question for Jon, or anyone who has made the direct passage:

Does the Labrador current make the straight shot from Norfolk (or Cape May) to Block Island slower than a run up the coast, staying closer in, and out?

From Norfolk, is it better to go up to Cape May and then to Block Island, or direct course to Block Island?


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> Our loose itinerary this year is at 21 days
> Reedy Island,
> Cape May,
> Barnegat,
> ...


A couple of comments on Port Washington and Milford which you indicate are new for you. Would have to confirm for this season, but Port Washington has been offering free mooring for transients. Check with the harbormaster. The water taxi will take you to the waterfront park where its a short walk to Louie's for upscale seafood or up the hill to Main Street for lots of other choices. In Milford I would suggest Milford Landing which is the last facility on the left up the river. It's run by the town and 100% transient. It's right in town with lots of eating choices. Wife and I love the Stonebridge Restaurant which has a fantastic earlybird special - two complete meals for under $30.


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

Couple of things. BLock Island is great and I spend time there, usually anchored out, just about every summer. Time your time there for midweek - the place fills up like you wouldn't believe on a weekend. Rent bikes and see they island. Finns for decent seafood and semi reasonable prices. If staying at a dock I recommend Payne's. Much lower key than Champlins and closer to town, beaches, etc. If anchored or moored listen for the call of Aldo's bakery boat in the morning, "andiamo!" and flag them over for fresh pastries. The kids will love it.

Greenport town docks are a great place to stay. We liked it so much last year we stayed for and extra day.

Yes to Watch Hill - my favorite anchorage.

Montauk is nice but is a stink potters haven. You won't find a lot of WAFIs there but will have plenty of room to anchor.

Coecles Harbor, Shelter Island is beautiful.

The passage through NY Harbor and East River is an experience you don't want to miss.

We used to stay at Mystic Seaport when I was a kid and it was awesome having the place to ourselves after the museum closed for the day and in the early morning before they opened.

Milford Landing is a great little spot right next to an ice cream parlor and plenty of good restaurants.

Have a great cruise!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

JimsCAL said:


> A couple of comments on Port Washington and Milford which you indicate are new for you. Would have to confirm for this season, but Port Washington has been offering free mooring for transients. Check with the harbormaster. The water taxi will take you to the waterfront park where its a short walk to Louie's for upscale seafood or up the hill to Main Street for lots of other choices. In Milford I would suggest Milford Landing which is the last facility on the left up the river. It's run by the town and 100% transient. It's right in town with lots of eating choices. Wife and I love the Stonebridge Restaurant which has a fantastic earlybird special - two complete meals for under $30.


Thanks Jim, you hit the nail on the head. We like the free moorings idea with the good food store near the dock in Port Washington as a potential place to pro ion some fresh produce and bagels (got to have them).

Thanks for the tip on Louie's and Stonebridge.

We were going to stay at Milford Landing as one of the few marinas on our trip to do laundry and put a good long overnight charge into our 760 ah battery bank. The active captain reviews give it good props.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Port. Wash. town moorings are available free for 1st 48 hours...they are the yellow
ones lining the channel...always one available. Manhasset Bay very protected 
good depth, plenty of room to anchor with good holding. Louies very good seafood,
$ can add up also other restaurants very short walk from dock. When provisioning,
dinghy into sheets Creek (nice little landing there) north from Louies and town dock
and you will be literally across the street from a large Stop n Shop plus other stores
a 3 minute walk to a West marine and some goood brick oven pizza at Salvadors.
Will post more when time allows.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks SailNetters, all great info...I cant tell you how much I appreciate it! 

I am honing in on where to go with all this great input, at the same time we'll play it by ear (and the currents/tides) for a lot of it.

At this stage I am planning the trip around Block and Marthas Vineyard perhaps Newport/Mystic and save NYC and the East River another year, we'll pass through but not spend much time in any one place.

MV is important to us to visit as we have a friend who has a wonderful Diner there called Artcliff. She is the person who set my wife and I up on our first date, we haven't seen her in a while and have never made it to her diner. Therefore the strong desire to get to MV. 

My Eldridge book is on board and will pick it up this weekend and start more precise planning through the C&D and Delaware and post it for input. Being a Chesapeake sailor mostly...I honestly never pay much attention to the currents and tides except in a few areas, and even then they're still only 1-3 knots max. Knowing and reading the tides I think will be the thing I am most "concerned" about, well the rocks too...I'm used to mud and silt


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Additional bonus for hitting Port Washington...very close to LIRR into NYC or Laguardia airport. You could leave the boat on a mooring there and fly in and out with relative ease.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Chef, If you would consider leaving boat in western most LI Sound
(Like xort says close to LIRR and LaGuardia airport)
I can put you in touch with a good friend, our dockmaster, thinking
he would set you up with a mooring for a few weeks at extremely reasonable
$. or at a very protected slip in Manhasset Bay for more $, but still reasonable.
Hugo


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Chef, IF the Vineyard is going to remain your main objective, ( which seems to be the case ) IF the weather cooperates and IF the crew? is up for it ? you could try to bite the bullet and sail directly there from Cape May. I think this is a big sail for your 1st trip out of the Chesapeake, with only 2 ? at the helm. You both have to be able to get sleep. Getting into a regular rest routine is toughest the 1st 36 hours, but you really have to commit to sleep/rest times to remain fresh. 

You'll also need a decent 40 + hour forecast to accomplish this. You will know after the 1st 24 hours from Cape May how you are doing. You can always decide to divert a few degrees west and head for Block Island once you're out there. IF you're able to get to MV 1st, then you can visit with your friend and head for Block. ( this cuts out the double trip from Block to MV and MV back to block or cuttyhunk). Once on Block, (56 miles from MV) you can decide if you want to attempt the return trip outside or take the inside trip home. Again, you'll need to ascertain the weather for the trip outside, which is generally against the prevailing winds and seas. You'll want to time your landfalls in daylight, so I would let my desired arrival time determine the departure time from Cape May or points beyond.

I was scheduled to do this trip last year and the weather was not very cooperative outside, with one low after the other marching straight up the coast held near shore by a stationary high offshore producing 9 ft seas at times. You're really going to have to be flexible and take what the weather gods give you. You could literally get to Cape May or somewhere..and be stuck for a few days.or have to divert, and make a new plan. It happens. 

Eldridge really is your bible for these waters (and a good weather window). Despite our best plans, Wind, Weather, Current, is really going to dictate how far you get and which route is best. I hope you do get a favorable window. Remember it's a Vacation.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

jameswilson29 said:


> Here is a question for Jon, or anyone who has made the direct passage:
> 
> Does the Labrador current make the straight shot from Norfolk (or Cape May) to Block Island slower than a run up the coast, staying closer in, and out?
> 
> From Norfolk, is it better to go up to Cape May and then to Block Island, or direct course to Block Island?


Hmmm, I'm not sure the Labrador Current has much effect on that route  I've never noticed it, at any rate...

Tidal currents at the Chesapeake and Delaware Entrances, and across the New York Bight, are gonna be far more influential... If you want to try to plan the trip around catching favorable currents, the big one occurs as you approach Montauk and Block, the amount of flow in and out of Rhode Island Sound and into LI Sound is impressive... If you happen to hit the ebb as you approach Montauk, it can make for some VERY slow going over those last few miles, and the effects can be felt surprisingly far out... (Also, the waters around Montauk can get VERY messy in any wind vs. tide situation, that area can become a real washing machine. I'm always clipped on in that area, many of those guys fishing out of Montauk are shark hunters, after all ) Whenever I'm coming across from the Jersey coast, if by the time I'm abeam of around Shinnecock I realize I'm gonna be hitting it wrong, I'll heave to and get some rest, and wait to catch it right...

From the Chesapeake Entrance, I think it's a tossup whether to stay inshore, or go direct, and the weather at the time would dictate my choice. I don't think there's necessarily a real advantage of one over the other, though the straight shot will likely keep you a bit more clear of much of the inshore fishing and recreational boat traffic between Ocean City and Cape May/Atlantic City - but you can still find plenty of those guys well offshore fishing the canyons, as well... Sometimes you might find more fog along the coast then further out, other times it will be the opposite - so the call can really be a crapshoot, depending on the local weather at any given time.

Perhaps the most important consideration - certainly so for a singlehander - is the fatigue factor. You're crossing about 6 different approach lanes going into Delaware Bay and NY Harbor, you really don't want to be too fatigued by the time you get towards the end of the trip, and the Nantucket-Ambrose approaches... So, all else being equal, I'd probably be more inclined to perhaps make a stop in Cape May, and start again refreshed, and with a better chance of maybe hitting the tide right both leaving the Delaware Entrance, and on catching the flood for the final approach to Montauk...


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

This is a family trip right? We think your kids are great but we haven't sailed with them. Passages, even short ones, are an issue if kids need maintenance.

If you time the currents right, Annapolis to Cape Henlopen is 24 hours. Take a break behind the inner breakwater and it's 1-1/2 days to Point Judith. A lot depends on how your girls will do going straight through.

In my opinion Atlantic City and Manasquan are straightforward inlets. If you head from the Delaware to RI on a good weather forecast your bailout is your destination.

Eldridge is fine but the NOAA current tables ( 2014 Tidal Current Predictions - NOAA Tides & Currents ) are your best data source.

If it where me, I'd depart on the favorable current and go straight through to MV. That may not work for you. I'd do LIS in a straight shot to City Island and stage for the East River current - the East River is an experience. Stage again at Sandy Hook for Atlantic City and then Cape Henlopen (I don't fit through Cape May) for the currents up the Delaware Bay. What works for me may not work for you. If the girls can look after themselves and your wife can stand a watch on her own you'll be set. Otherwise you need to hop your way along.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Tempest said:


> Chef, IF the Vineyard is going to remain your main objective, ( which seems to be the case ) IF the weather cooperates and IF the crew? is up for it ? you could try to bite the bullet and sail directly there from Cape May. I think this is a big sail for your 1st trip out of the Chesapeake, with only 2 ? at the helm. You both have to be able to get sleep. Getting into a regular rest routine is toughest the 1st 36 hours, but you really have to commit to sleep/rest times to remain fresh.
> 
> You'll also need a decent 40 + hour forecast to accomplish this. You will know after the 1st 24 hours from Cape May how you are doing. You can always decide to divert a few degrees west and head for Block Island once you're out there.


Tempest has some good advice, but you'll need to plan on a 3 day transit from Cape May to Vineyard Haven, if conditions allow. Block Island could be a 2-day passage: you wouldn't save much time to divert to Lake Montauk over continuing to Block. You'll be crossing the New York shipping lanes and will need to deal with crossing paths at night with larger vessels. With only 2 watch standers that are new at this, you might find yourselves sleep-deprived by the second day.

You also want to consider this an ocean passage with the distinct possibility of sea sickness for all aboard.

However you get to MV, you might consider anchoring in Lake Tashmoo (there also may be moorings available from a small marina there, but not sure.) Lake Tashmoo has a town dock with water and trash pickup and is a 1.25 mile walk into Vineyard Haven. You'll need to mind the chart entering, but you will sleep better here than in Vineyard Haven, which has a lot of boat traffic (wakes) and is more open--especially when the weather turns foul.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

FYI, T37: On my delivery trip from Clearwater, FL to Mystic in 1996, we stopped in Annapolis and continued via the C&D and Cape May canals. Conditions were such that we motored almost all of this segment, with the sails up for only 5 hours. So, if you find yourself motoring, here are some numbers for my 35' sloop for your consideration.

Annapolis YC to 2nd bend,Cohansey River (SW NJ): 81 nm, 14:45 hours--motoring at 2200 rpm.

Cohansey River, past Montauk, to East Harbor, Fishers Island, NY. (This is comparable to sailing to the salt pond at Block Island): 235 nm, 42 hours--motoring the whole way, with only a slight boost from motor sailing for a 5 hr period--2200 rpm. (N.B. our fuel stop at Utsch's in Cape May only took a half hour.) With this amount of motoring, we transferred 6 gal of diesel from a jerry jug at sea under calm conditions. You want to have a healthy fuel reserve, just in case.

Note our rather conservative engine speed. We were in a sweet spot for fuel consumption, averaging >10 nm/g in relative calm conditions (for the open ocean.) If you have to motor into seas/wind, or need to increase your speed over ground, you can expect dramatically worse mpg figures. We were motoring at just under hull speed and were not towing a dinghy.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi Guys,

I come to this discussion late, having been working many hours getting my new boat ready to launch (which is another story).

Anyway, If do you plan on coming north, as others suggested, I would go no further north than Block Island. Maybe go to Mystic, maybe not. I would suggest Block and then explore Peconic Bay (Montauk, Greenport, Shelter Island, Sag Harbor, etc.). There is a great site, a little dated, but still relevent, that does an excellent job of describing Peconic Bay. 
The Boater's Cruising Guide for Eastern Long Island, NY

Peconic bay is great if you have young kids because there are many places to see that are a short distance away, the water is protected from N, S, and W, and there are lots of anchorages and marinas.

Take care,
Barry

PS - If you have problems in Peconic bay or the eastern Long Island sound (Long Island side) feel free to contact me.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

jameswilson29 said:


> My advice is to bring plenty of fuel so you can motor nearly the whole way, if necessary (I am carrying 31 gallons this time)...


I will fill in Cape May (50 gallon tank on our boat using about .5 gallons an hour at 5.5 knots) plus at least two Jerry cans = 60 gallons total. Conservatively that 100+ hours of motoring if needed. Shouldn't that be sufficient?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

May the wind gods smile upon your voyage. 

Gary


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> This is a family trip right? We think your kids are great but we haven't sailed with them. Passages, even short ones, are an issue if kids need maintenance.
> 
> If you time the currents right, Annapolis to Cape Henlopen is 24 hours. Take a break behind the inner breakwater and it's 1-1/2 days to Point Judith. A lot depends on how your girls will do going straight through.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave...If time permits Saturday, I wouldn't mind going over a few things with you one on one.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

SVAuspicious said:


> This is a family trip right? We think your kids are great but we haven't sailed with them. Passages, even short ones, are an issue if kids need maintenance.
> 
> If you time the currents right, Annapolis to Cape Henlopen is 24 hours. Take a break behind the inner breakwater and it's 1-1/2 days to Point Judith. A lot depends on how your girls will do going straight through.
> 
> ...


Dave is correct about Atlantic a City and Manesquan. Manesquan has no where to anchor. Atlantic City had two anchorage areas. One beside the CG Station before the Brigantine Bridge. Good holding and 4+ current and 6-8 foot tide change. There was an anchorage across from the Clam Creek on the other side back in the marshes, but last year was blocked by a dredge and also this area was hard hit by Sandy so not sure if it is as I remember.

We stop at Barnegat most years without issue, but I do have local knowledge and for most this can be a dangerous inlet.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

T37Chef said:


> I will fill in Cape May (50 gallon tank on our boat using about .5 gallons an hour at 5.5 knots) plus at least two Jerry cans = 60 gallons total. Conservatively that 100+ hours of motoring if needed. Shouldn't that be sufficient?


I'd leave the jerry cans behind, if I were you...

Very little good comes of carrying diesel fuel on deck, especially on a trip where it's not necessary to do so...


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Here are two book recommendations for you, that have helped me with my preparations:

"The Coast of Summer" by Anthony Bailey; and,

"A Visual Cruising Guide to the Southern New England Coast" by James Bildner. Bildner is a sailor and a helicopter pilot who took beautiful photographs of the approaches to the various favored harbors, with overlaid markers to show the best routes, along with his descriptions. Is is a nice book, even if you never go, which unfortunately is beginning to seem to be the case with me each year, despite my preparations.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Thanks Dave...If time permits Saturday, I wouldn't mind going over a few things with you one on one.


Sure.



JonEisberg said:


> I'd leave the jerry cans behind, if I were you...


Although I agree with Jon in principle I have also carried jerry cans. A benefit of center cockpits is the ability to secure jugs across the pushpit.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok ok...so maybe scaling back a bit this time would be prudent. M.V. is out unless I choose to keep the boat up there and come back in early August to sail it home with some knuckleheads.

I think I said it already, I am often overly ambitious and probably selfish wanting to go straight, even to B.I. Its important that the family has fun and enjoy the trip or they wont want to ever go again. So we'll do the coast keeping about in aboout 60 feet or so and with in a few hours of the shore. I have to remind myself this is my wife and kids first trip in the ocean. None of us have ever been seasick before, but they have never been ocean sailing so who knows right.

I have done everything to the boat I can think of to prepare short of new sails. My biggest worry is the age of the sails. I have three head sails, (furling genoa, converted jib, and storm sail) the main has three reefs, never used the third. The spinnaker is going to stay home, pole is broken anyway


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> I'd leave the jerry cans behind, if I were you...
> 
> Very little good comes of carrying diesel fuel on deck, especially on a trip where it's not necessary to do so...


Very little good? Like being able to refuel and keep going rather than sit out in the ocean waiting and waiting for wind?

We've done a half dozen coastal hops and had no wind most of the time. Carrying extra fuel on deck was very nice to have to keep going.

Now, long range offshore trips might be a different situation. But we're talking near shore runs.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

T37Chef said:


> I will fill in Cape May (50 gallon tank on our boat using about .5 gallons an hour at 5.5 knots) plus at least two Jerry cans = 60 gallons total. Conservatively that 100+ hours of motoring if needed. Shouldn't that be sufficient?


Your 50 gallon tank is perfectly adequate for this trip, without extra jerry jugs, assuming you are starting from Cape May with a full tank. I motored from Cape May all the way to Fishers Island Sound (equivalent to motoring to Block Island) on less than 20 gallons under calm conditions. (Otherwise I would have been sailing--the 5 hours of motor sailing didn't provide a significant boost on that leg.)

I transferred about 5.5 gallons at sea to maintain a reserve, but the conditions were benign. I wouldn't want to transfer fuel when it gets nasty.

One of the lessons we confirmed on my 1500 nm delivery trip from Clearwater, FL, to Mystic was that the weather doesn't always accommodate your plans. We headed in when the weather looked adverse and motored when the sailing conditions were lame. We left the boat in Stuart, FL, for about 10 days, and took lay days in Beaufort, NC, and Annapolis for crew rest. BTW, we only used 50 gallons of diesel for the whole trip. If you can't make it from Cape May to MV on 50 gallons, you are doing something terribly wrong.


----------



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

I'm doing a similar trip now. As for gear...
I wanted a no stress coastal trip with the family and went with a chart plotter, AIS, radar, and laptop with nav software at the navigation station. I also set up a VHF with a remote mic at the helm and a fog signal speaker under the radome. I *really* like this setup and I'm glad I spent the money for it. It made all encounters with ships, tugs, fishing boats no concern at all. We carry an EPIRB, PLBs, liferaft, and ditch bag at the ready - I have my kids along.

Stop at Schaefers on the C&D, and South Jersey Marnia. Plant to hit the currents right from your home port to Cape May. It makes a huge difference. 

We've had great trip so far. Good luck!


----------



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

I should also add, a few hours before leaving Cape May give everyone a dose of Bonine. It's does not tend to knock you out like Dramamine can. It lasts 24 hours. You can reduce the dose if all is going well. It can be a problem to wait and see how you feel rather than start out taking it because you may not be able to keep it down. We had one crew member try the wait and see method and he *really* regretted it.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

T37Chef said:


> Ok ok...so maybe scaling back a bit this time would be prudent. M.V. is out unless I choose to keep the boat up there and come back in early August to sail it home with some knuckleheads.
> 
> I think I said it already, I am often overly ambitious and probably selfish wanting to go straight, even to B.I. Its important that the family has fun and enjoy the trip or they wont want to ever go again. So we'll do the coast keeping about in aboout 60 feet or so and with in a few hours of the shore. I have to remind myself this is my wife and kids first trip in the ocean. None of us have ever been seasick before, but they have never been ocean sailing so who knows right.


Well, that sounds like a better approach, but why not wait until you near Cape May to make that first big choice? Who knows, you may luck out, and have an ideal window for a straight shot to Block? You could start out favoring the coast, and see how your family is handling the conditions, but by the time you're approaching AC, if everyone is doing fine, just angle off towards Montauk...

Try not to forget you're doing this cruise aboard a _SAILBOAT_, after all  Never ceases to amaze me, how many cruising sailors appear to lose sight of that simple fact... Try not to think too much in terms of an _Itinerary_ for the trip, but rather simply going when and where the wind blows you, and taking maximum advantage of the conditions, and trying to sail as much as possible... Don't know how old your girls are, but chances are that will be more fun and interesting for them, and the best opportunity for them to get involved in sailing the boat, and learn stuff... In my experience, long stints under power on a sailboat usually results in the crew retiring down below, to play with some electronic 'device', or a series of prolonged 'naps'... 

The big conundrum for your intended destination in mid-summer, is that a decent sailing breeze often doesn't come up until the afternoon... But with so many people obsessed with arriving in so many of those crowded harbors early enough in the day to score a mooring or slip, the result is often spending most if not all of the day motoring to the next destination. A certain amount of that is unavoidable if you really want to go places in a limited time, but try to avoid getting into that pattern if you can. Instead of thinking in terms of getting places early enough in the day to do some 'exploring' ashore, consider instead the reverse approach of doing so in the mornings, instead... In many popular tourist spots like Mystic, or Newport, doing so can be far more pleasant anyway, walking around town before the hordes of tourists and daytrippers arrive. Then, depart for your next destination at a time closer to when the seabreeze generally kicks in. You have a big advantage with your shoal draft, in that in the event of arriving late in the day many harbors, you might still be able to find plenty of room to anchor around to more shallow perimeters, which I rate as one of the biggest advantages of shoal draft for southern New England...



T37Chef said:


> I have done everything to the boat I can think of to prepare short of new sails. My biggest worry is the age of the sails. I have three head sails, (furling genoa, converted jib, and storm sail) the main has three reefs, never used the third. The spinnaker is going to stay home, pole is broken anyway


Any chance you can find or borrow another pole? Given the amount of lighter airs you're likely to encounter on this trip, flying a chute could afford some of the most fun you could have underway...


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> Any chance you can find or borrow another pole? Given the amount of lighter airs you're likely to encounter on this trip, flying a chute could afford some of the most fun you could have underway...


Well you could always use a bit of bamboo?!?!?!?!

sorry could not help it.

Sounds like a great trip and I think you are smart to scale back a bit. It seems so close when you look at it on a map/chart, but once actually doing it it can take longer than you think. Our society is so go go speed happy it is sometimes hard to judge distances when it is only a short flight or a quick 75 MPH drive. If it were me I would push to make it to your friend's restaurant and then see what happens on the way back. Often the best trips are ones without real plans, and weather can mess with plans. Kids can get quite upset when they don't get to do the "one thing" they wanted. And saying next time to a kid, and heck even a lot of adults, is the same as saying never. And ensuring the family has a good time makes it more likely they will want to do it again. If every one has fun before you know it the wife will start with, well if we cut back every week we can take a few years off and go to the islands.....

You never know!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

xort said:


> > Originally Posted by JonEisberg
> >
> > I'd leave the jerry cans behind, if I were you...
> >
> ...


Well, as fallard has already noted, he would have well more than a sufficient amount of fuel on board to make the 200 or so miles from Cape May, so the need to carry additional fuel on deck is lost on me...

I've long been perplexed re the amount of additional fuel many sailors feel compelled to carry for running up and down the East coast, or ICW... Seems like sort of a vicious cycle or downward spiral many are caught up in, carrying so much additional crap that has so degraded the performance and seakindliness of their boats under sail, that they wind up doing more motoring, which entails carrying more cans of fuel on deck, which further degrades sailing performance, which then results in having to carry _MORE_ fuel on deck, and so on, and so on... 

One of the reasons some megayachts travel in tandem with 'Shadow' or Support vessels - in addition to the difficulty of stowing the requisite amount of water toys aboard a 200-footer - is the ability of some support vessels to carry large quantities of additional fuel. This allows them to stock up in a place like Gibraltar, where fuel prices might be lower, that can later be transferred to the Mother Ship to avoid paying higher prices elsewhere in the Med, for example... At the rate things seem to be progressing, might the notion that cruising sailors will someday wind up towing Personal Fuel Barges behind their _Sailing Yachts_ not be all that unrealistic?



Sure, I've had trips where I carried a bit of extra fuel on deck, but I've always hated doing so, and believe the risk is not worth the reward... I think it's inherently unseamanlike offshore, anyone who's ever had diesel fuel spilled on deck knows there's nothing worse or more difficulty to remedy/clean up, and could easily result in a MOB situation... I think sailors are better served by learning to accept the limitations of their particular boats, rather than trying to turn them into something they're not...

Namely, a Nordhavn...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

3 jerry jugs of fuel is about 75 lbs. On my 32,500 lb boat that makes a BIG difference, eh?

I'd rather have the fuel and not need it than the other way around.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

chef-
July can be National Dear Air Heat and Humidity Month in Long Island Sound. Sometimes the wx is fine, other days it is true dead air, stifling (95F, extremely humid) from an hour after dawn until four or five pm. So caveat emptor, check Eldridge for currents (big difference in the Sound) and be prepared to either motor or tie up for the day if you hit that wx.
There's plenty of fuel, or plenty enough, but pump-outs on the NY side can be problematic so also check your waste tank before you get into the Sound. As you approach NYC, pumpouts can be impossible.

There are a number of little-publicized spots such as Little Bay, which is just east of the south end of the Throgg's Neck Bridge, that are legitimate anchorages where you can sit overnight (no facilities, no real anything) if you're waiting for the current in the Hell Gate or just need to get some rest. You may need to squint at the charts to find them, but they are there.

I would say that EPIRBs today are cheap enough as a long-term investment to be worth considering for your offshore leg. A life raft, even a rental? I think that will cost as much as buying the EPRIB and it will be "consumed" in the trip. If you've got a dink, good communications, keep a good watch (there are deadheads and submerged debris from the rivers and piers, not many but they exist) no real pressing need for a raft. Of course, if you do go in the water in the right places, the next stop can be Gander, Newfoundland care of the Gulf Stream.(G)

I'd say an EPIRB, and a personal strobe of some sort in each PFD, so you won't have to spend the night in the water. There are lots of SAR assets in the northeast.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

xort said:


> 3 jerry jugs of fuel is about 75 lbs. On my 32,500 lb boat that makes a BIG difference, eh?
> 
> I'd rather have the fuel and not need it than the other way around.


Well, as mentioned, should you have the misfortune to spill a bit on deck in sporty conditions, it could make a big difference... 

Unless you're using jerry cans smaller than most, or some exotic light weight blend of diesel, the weight is closer to 110 lbs. Of course, not very significant on a boat the size of yours... However, to apply the analogy of what is often said re military spending to the placement of additional gear on the deck of a cruising boat - "A hundred pounds here, another 100 pounds there, before long we're talking about some _real weight_ being added..."  And, ask a guy like Bob Perry what he thinks of the practice of carrying additional fuel on deck, I think I have a pretty good idea what his response would be...

But on a 16+ ton boat like yours, I would expect it already has a fairly hefty fuel capacity, no? Does an additional 15 gallons really make all that much difference? Certainly, there is the possibility that it might. But why not carry FOUR jerry jugs in that case, or 5? Another 5 or 10 additional gallons could make ALL the difference some day, after all... 

However, in the context of this thread, I stand by my comment that it's silly for the OP to be carrying extra fuel with his 50 gallon capacity, and the trip he has planned... At the height of the summer on Long Island Sound, there's a possibility he could see daytime temps approaching 100 degrees, and brilliant sunshine, that might provide a compelling demonstration of how surprisingly porous even a good quality jerry jug can be... 

Just my opinion, as always, and one obviously not shared by the majority of East coast snowbirds. I simply prefer to keep decks as clear as possible, and free from the potential of having them turned into a skating rink... Over 30 years ago I ran a C&C 39 south, a boat that the owner primarily used for racing on which the original fuel tank had been inexplicably removed, and replaced with one only holding 12 or 15 gallons... Needless to say, that trip was instrumental in the formation of my opinion regarding carrying additional fuel on deck, or in the cockpit - and I think my crew on that trip (one of the most nimble, cat-like and sure-footed sailors I've ever known) might _STILL_ have one of the bruises to show for it...


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

T37Chef said:


> ...
> I have done everything to the boat I can think of to prepare short of new sails. My biggest worry is the age of the sails. I have three head sails, (furling genoa, converted jib, and storm sail) the main has three reefs, never used the third. The spinnaker is going to stay home, pole is broken anyway


I carry a spare mainsail (2 mainsails, 3 jibs, 3 spinnakers). It surprises me how many sailors have multiple jibs, but only one main. I would also bring some sail tape for repairs underway.

Ask Chris and Melody from the Cal 35 "Vacilando" - they got caught in a microburst on an Atlantic coastal hop and completely blew out the mainsail. As I understand it, it rendered sailing in normal mid-Atlantic conditions virtually impossible. With typical light to moderate, mid-Atlantic summer, Bermuda high conditions, you won't be sailing anywhere fast without a mainsail.

Even if it means picking up a $200-300 used mainsail on eBay, I recommend you carry a spare mainsail for any kind of distance trip. It is difficult to find a replacement once you start.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

JonEisberg said:


> ... I simply prefer to keep decks as clear as possible, and free from the potential of having them turned into a skating rink...


That is why I installed padeyes on the cabin floor liner. I plan to store 2 extra water jugs and 3 fuel jugs strapped to the fiberglass floor liner just aft of the mast nestled against a fiberglass liner bench/berth where the fold down table goes - low and centered in the boat and secured with ratcheting straps to prevent any movement. With an old '70s boat with a liner, it still seems the best place to store jugs to me. The padeyes are out of the way so I won't stub my toe on them. As I don't sleep in the cabin underway, the cushions are stored in the forepeak away from a potential spill. So far the jugs have not leaked fuel. I plan to secure the diesel jugs inside double large green yard heavy duty plastic bags. If they do leak, I will probably move the fuel to the cockpit and keep only spare water jugs in the cabin. My bilge has seen diesel and oil before, so it is no biggie - wipe and hose out at the next stop.

I plan to post some photos or video of my set up before the next trip. With cargo nets, ratcheting straps, and extra supplies, my cabin takes on a certain gritty industrial/work boat look during these trips - nothing like the pretty boat show cabins.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> Just my opinion, as always, and one obviously not shared by the majority of East coast snowbirds. I simply prefer to keep decks as clear as possible, and free from the potential of having them turned into a skating rink...


I strongly agree with your philosophy about clear decks, and fuel spills on deck are clearly bad.

That said, on my own boat I carried five diesel jugs across the Atlantic (120 gallons in tanks). One of the advantages of a center cockpit boat is storing things like jugs across the aft deck. When we cruise long distances I still carry four or five jugs - one or two diesel, one gasoline, two water. As dedicated gunkholers the jugs are aboard more because we find ourselves in places where we can't get into a fuel dock so we need the jugs to get diesel and water out to the boat.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

SVAuspicious said:


> I strongly agree with your philosophy about clear decks, and fuel spills on deck are clearly bad.
> 
> That said, on my own boat I carried five diesel jugs across the Atlantic (120 gallons in tanks). One of the advantages of a center cockpit boat is storing things like jugs across the aft deck.


That can be an advantage of sugar scoop transoms, as well... I've seen some pretty clever arrangements of jerry can stowage back there...

Looking at Drake Paragon's latest video, I see he has his jerry jugs stowed outboard of the rail, helps to keep the decks a bit less obstructed:






I don't think I'll try that on a boat with a freeboard as low as mine, however 












SVAuspicious said:


> When we cruise long distances I still carry four or five jugs - one or two diesel, one gasoline, two water. As dedicated gunkholers the jugs are aboard more because we find ourselves in places where we can't get into a fuel dock so we need the jugs to get diesel and water out to the boat.


Yeah, I'm hoping to make it to some spots this summer where I'll likely have to jug fuel to the boat, and I'm still debating whether to bring 1 or 2 6-gallon jugs along... One will stow in my lazarette without much trouble, but finding a good spot for the 2nd is a challenge... I think I'll just bring one, and double the amount of walking or bike riding I might have to do, and perhaps try to do a bit of _Sailing_, as well... 

I'm getting to the age where toting a pair of jerry cans each filled with 44 lbs of diesel any real distance is a bit too much, anyway...  And my bike will barely handle one jug, but 2 is out of the question...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Carrying a spare mainsail in New England is carrying coals to Newcastle.

The boat is an auxiliary sloop, after all, and if the main engine gets torn, the auxiliary is more than enough to take him into port. There are plenty of ports and PLENTY of lofts, all of which capable of good sail repairs. And UPS Ground will get the torn sail to any other loft, even as far south as Annapolis or as far west as Ohio, _overnight_.

Spare mainsail in New England? Just ain't done.

Storm trysail, maybe. Spare main? Nuh-uh. It ain't the New Hebrides.

On the porosity of jerry cans...I've always preferred putting a jerry can inside two heavy contractor grade trash bags, even just to transport it in the car trunk. There's always SOME diesel slime on the outside, slop from filling, whatever, and a couple of clean strong bags helps contain that pretty effectively. If anyone asks what's in the bags, just tell 'em "Square Grouper" and keep sailing.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping to make it to some spots this summer where I'll likely have to jug fuel to the boat, and I'm still debating whether to bring 1 or 2 6-gallon jugs along...


You're on your own getting fuel and water to your dinghy. I can share my technique to avoid back pain from there. I carry a spare water pump for my pressure water system. With long leads I can pump water from jugs in the dinghy into tanks. I also use my X-Changr oil change pump as a fuel transfer pump from jugs in the dinghy to tanks. A few electrons is a good balance to back pain for me. *grin*


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Do as I say, not as I do!

Sheeesh


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

In the several years I've carried 6 diesel and gasoline jerry jugs, I've barely spilled a few drops of fuel. I regularly fill the diesel tank plus the (gasp) Honda 2k genset and the dink fuel tank on the (gasp) davits! I also run with scissors 3 times a day just to stay in practice.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

jameswilson29 said:


> I carry a spare mainsail (2 mainsails, 3 jibs, 3 spinnakers). It surprises me how many sailors have multiple jibs, but only one main. I would also bring some sail tape for repairs underway.
> 
> Ask Chris and Melanie from the Cal 35 "Vacilando" - they got caught in a microburst on an Atlantic coastal hop and completely blew out the mainsail. As I understand it, it rendered sailing in normal mid-Atlantic conditions virtually impossible. With typical light to moderate, mid-Atlantic summer, Bermuda high conditions, you won't be sailing anywhere fast without a mainsail.
> 
> Even if it means picking up a $200-300 used mainsail on eBay, I recommend you carry a spare mainsail for any kind of distance trip. It is difficult to find a replacement once you start.


Take your Sailrite machine like we do. It's compact and can be used without electricity. It's briefcase size is smaller and lighter than an extra main. Also take a sail repair kit for temporary fixes.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Funny the things one starts to think about when they preparing a boat...The PO of our boat sailed it to Bermuda several times, from Maine to the Gulf...and there are no padeyes? 

I put one near the companion way and another at the helm, center and low...I'm thinking I should have put it a little higher for my ankles sake...where in a T shaped cockpit do you like to place padeyes?

Do Jerry cans of diesel have to be carried on deck? Can they be put in a locker, I like the idea of putting one in a cockpit locker in a heavy plastic bag strapped in. No combustion issue right? 

The dingy fuel tank will go on deck under the dingy...Once in LIS the dingy on the davit should be fine correct? Just thinking out loud a little...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> Funny the things one starts to think about when they preparing a boat...The PO of our boat sailed it to Bermuda several times, from Maine to the Gulf...and there are no padeyes?
> 
> I put one near the companion way and another at the helm, center and low...I'm thinking I should have put it a little higher for my ankles sake...where in a T shaped cockpit do you like to place padeyes?
> 
> ...


We put they dinghy in the davits once in the Sound. Actually have kept it in the davits when we went up the coast as the forecast that year hat us motor dye to flat seas.

Our GJerry can is in the lazzarette, no issues. Really overkill I think as we have a 25 gallon tank and we take 1 can. We burn 3/4 an hour at 3000 rpm.

I saw the CP was affixed when we got back to the club today. Is it operational?
Did you call Utchs?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes...made our reservation at Utches for the 5th. The plotter is mounted, powered but we're waiting on a NMEA cable for the GPS. I am disappointed in how the screen looks, hopefully over the winter I will replace it per Dave/Auspicious.

I agree the extra fuel for this trip is not needed, but it can't hurt  The motor seems to be sipping about .5 - .75 gph but it still only has about 60 hours on it...I haven't really been tracking the fuel consumption like I usually had with the old engine.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

jameswilson29 said:


> That is why I installed padeyes on the cabin floor liner. I plan to store 2 extra water jugs and 3 fuel jugs strapped to the fiberglass floor liner just aft of the mast nestled against a fiberglass liner bench/berth where the fold down table goes - low and centered in the boat and secured with ratcheting straps to prevent any movement...
> 
> I plan to post some photos or video of my set up before the next trip...


Here they are: https://plus.google.com/photos/101935788163929897438/albums/6028066116620234337?authkey=CL-Fu_Xgg93NzgE

I tested it yesterday closed hauled, heeling 15 -25 degrees - worked well, no leaks, minimal movement.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

T37Chef said:


> The plotter is mounted, powered but we're waiting on a NMEA cable for the GPS. I am disappointed in how the screen looks, hopefully over the winter I will replace it per Dave/Auspicious.


Shawn, What chartplotter do you have that you're disappointed in and what do you plan on replacing it with?

I'm vicariously enjoying hearing about your planning and upcoming adventure!


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

hellosailor said:


> Carrying a spare mainsail in New England is carrying coals to Newcastle...
> 
> Spare mainsail in New England? Just ain't done...


Wow, no one carries a spare mainsail in New England! That is an amazing fact!

Why do you think so many sailors carry several jibs or at least a backup jib, but not a backup main?

Seems like a smart idea to me...

Here is the blog post on the couple who lost their mainsail on a coastal hop, and the difficulties it caused them: http://www.mondovacilando.com/what-i-know/

The fact is, on a short coastal hop, no one wants to send a sail out to a loft, or rely exclusively on the engine. Why not bend on a spare main. We do own SAILboats, after all (at least some of us do).

(By the way, I realize a number of you don't really ever sail, but are content to motor to various destinations, with the mainsail trimmed to centerline. You might be more comfortable in a trawler, so why pretend?)


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

jameswilson29 said:


> Here they are: https://plus.google.com/photos/101935788163929897438/albums/6028066116620234337?authkey=CL-Fu_Xgg93NzgE
> 
> I tested it yesterday closed hauled, heeling 15 -25 degrees - worked well, no leaks, minimal movement.


Just curious, where are you planning on heading, that you need the extra fuel?

I think you really want to try to add some straps or lashing to restrict lateral movement by securing them against the bulkhead - just lashing them down like that won't necessarily be sufficient. One thing I'd suggest, especially since your sole is fiberglass, is to set the jugs on top of some of that non-skid rubber mesh that's often used inside galley lockers, etc., to help keep stuff in place... That mesh can be pretty effective, and the weight of the jugs resting on top of some of that stuff will definitely inhibit movement, which is the key to lashing anything heavy... "Minimal movement" won't necessarily cut it, you really want to try to ensure *NO* movement... 

I know most probably think I'm making too big a deal about this, and no doubt many have 'gotten away with' carrying extra fuel aboard, as I have myself... But I think you can't be too careful with this stuff, a diesel spill inside your boat has the potential to have disastrous consequences, and I simply think you really need a compelling reason to carry 'loose' diesel in addition to a boat's built-in fuel tankage. On Matt Rutherford's Solo Around the Americas, the closest he ever came to losing ST BRENDAN occurred in the Labrador Sea, while he was having to deal with his leaking fuel bladder below. (He also had a problem with his supplementary bladder during his Atlantic voyage on AULT, it would be interesting to see what he's done re fuel on his present Pacific trip on the Harbor 29) And a major contributing factor in the abandonment of the Beneteau SANCTUARY on their trip to the islands a couple of years ago, was leaking diesel into the interior of the boat that incapacitated most of the crew with seasickness, and when mixed with sloshing bilgewater, rendered the interior of the boat extremely dangerous and virtually uninhabitable...

A leaking fuel container seems to me to be the sort of quintessential 'event' that can so easily initiate a cascade of failures, and I just don't see the point of carrying fuel in addition to a boat's tankage unless absolutely necessary... Just one sailor's opinion, as always...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I recall reading about that Jon. .. I can imagine how quickly that would ruin the day ;-)


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

4arch said:


> Shawn, What chartplotter do you have that you're disappointed in and what do you plan on replacing it with?
> 
> I'm vicariously enjoying hearing about your planning and upcoming adventure!


A boat neighbor sold me his used C80...fairly cheap, but the glass has more distortion then I had thought. I hope to replace the glass then all should be fine. Funny how a relatively in expensive item (the plotter) turned into a rather costly project...I suppose I shouldn't be surprised after all its a boat. ;-)


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

JonEisberg said:


> Just curious, where are you planning on heading, that you need the extra fuel?...


Thanks for your comments on my set up.

Eventually, when I have the time window, I plan to sail to R.I., CT, from Urbanna. From my location on the Bay, the short route is out the North Channel at Cape Charles (60 n.m. + 300 n.m. = 360 n.m.) going outside, not up the Bay, C&D, to inside to Cape May ( 195 n.m. + 200 n.m. = 395 n.m.) to R.I.

The straight shot from Cape Charles is 300 n.m. or 70-78 hours motoring on my boat. My main tank is only 16 gallons. It lasts approximately 32 hours, so unless I get guaranteed sailing at least half the time, I must carry extra fuel. My experience cruising in the ocean in the Mid-Atlantic in Summer is motoring 50-75% of the time. It is entirely possible I might have to motor the whole way. I don't like to enter a strange harbor running on fumes; I prefer avoiding a diversion off course to buy fuel.

Stopping at Cape May from Cape Charles essentially means an extra day for me - its 140 n.m. to Cape May, then 200 n.m. to B.I., R.I. or 40 n.m. extra (10 hrs) + sleeping for 6 - 8 hrs in Cape May means adding another 16 - 18 hrs to the trip.

Time is the limiting factor and an expense for me. I don't have the luxury of 3 weeks paid vacation time. Every day out of the office costs me money. I can't afford to sit there waiting for the wind to pipe up or sail only in the afternoons in the ocean.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

jameswilson29 said:


> Wow, no one carries a spare mainsail in New England! That is an amazing fact!
> 
> Why do you think so many sailors carry several jibs or at least a backup jib, but not a backup main?
> 
> ...


Uhhh, wait a minute... Aren't you the same guy who just posted pics of the auxiliary fuel jugs you'll be carrying ???

(grin, bigtime)

I agree with Hellosailor here, carrying a spare main for a New England cruise hardly seems necessary... Frankly, I don't think I personally know anyone who does so, I would guess the percentage of New England sailors who do so is miniscule, and I don't believe I have EVER delivered a boat so equipped. (And, that includes a number of yachts pretty seriously kitted out for offshore sailing) My trysail is my backup main, and of course I travel with a lot of sail repair materials aboard, so I doubt I'll ever carry a second main, unless I somehow find myself sailing a boat someday with a garage with more space than I know what to do with 

Not sure the example you cited is a very compelling one... Someone attempting to stretch more life out of a 28-year-old mainsail, what the hell did they expect ? Sure, if you're sailing with sails that are shot and way beyond their useful life to begin with, _then_ perhaps it mike make more sense to carry backups that might be something less than total crap...


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

JonEisberg said:


> Uhhh, wait a minute... Aren't you the same guy who just posted pics of the auxiliary fuel jugs you'll be carrying ???


Yes, to me that is called being prepared for all likely possible conditions. If I have to motor the whole way, I want sufficient fuel. If I have to sail the whole way and my mainsail blows out, I want a back up so I can sail effectively. Cover all your bases.

The best conditions for sailing are not necessarily the best conditions for motoring.

Being prepared is the essence of my criticism of these sailors who call the Coast Guard unnecessarily for help. You should go out in self-sufficiency, not depending on someone else's help if things go awry.

I guess I am the only one on the East Coast who carries a spare main. I am surprised that the people who can afford a delivery captain, can't afford a spare main.


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

We blew out a seam on an old main years ago when we sailed through a thunderstorm in Buzzards Bay. Found a sailmaker on MV and had it sown up the next day. You could always hoist a jib where the back sail goes and make it work on anything save for a beat I would think.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

As noted, having an itinerary with a sailboat can be difficult.

On one hand, if you want to go to specific places (Block Island, Montauk, etc,) and you want to stay in a marina, you will need a reservation. Then, if the weather doesn't co-operate, you are stuck. Either you lose your reservation and need to scramble to find an alternate, or you risk having a lousy time fighting bad weather. If you can anchor out then things are more flexible, but with my family a slip works a lot better than the hook. When in a slip the kids can get off the boat easily, use real heads and showers, etc. When they were younger, an hour or so on the playground made everyone happy.

One lesson I have learned (the hard way) is that it's better to change destinations or even cancel a trip than fight adverse weather. This is especially true if you are sailing with your family and they are not hard core sailors. A sure way to ruin sailing with your family is to spend 8 hours slogging to weather in rough seas.

When I bought my O'day in 2006 the plan was to spend a week in the summer on the boat with my family. We did that successfully in 2007, 2008, and 2009. For 2010 we planned the big trip to Block Island. If anyone is interested you can read about it here
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/long-island/67557-block-island-day-1-a.html

Long story short - that was last family vacation we took on the boat. We now go for an overnight trip or maybe a long weekend. I do go on longer trips with my buddies. If the weather is lousy then we just suck it up.

A few last comments: A small boat loaded for a week or longer of cruising is going to get real small real fast. There is no way I would bring extra sails, especially if you aren't going to use them. You can find diesel fuel everywhere up here, no way would I bring jugs of the stuff with me.

Good luck,
Barry



JonEisberg said:


> Try not to forget you're doing this cruise aboard a _SAILBOAT_, after all  Never ceases to amaze me, how many cruising sailors appear to lose sight of that simple fact... Try not to think too much in terms of an _Itinerary_ for the trip, but rather simply going when and where the wind blows you, and taking maximum advantage of the conditions, and trying to sail as much as possible... Don't know how old your girls are, but chances are that will be more fun and interesting for them, and the best opportunity for them to get involved in sailing the boat, and learn stuff... In my experience, long stints under power on a sailboat usually results in the crew retiring down below, to play with some electronic 'device', or a series of prolonged 'naps'...
> 
> The big conundrum for your intended destination in mid-summer, is that a decent sailing breeze often doesn't come up until the afternoon... But with so many people obsessed with arriving in so many of those crowded harbors early enough in the day to score a mooring or slip, the result is often spending most if not all of the day motoring to the next destination. A certain amount of that is unavoidable if you really want to go places in a limited time, but try to avoid getting into that pattern if you can. Instead of thinking in terms of getting places early enough in the day to do some 'exploring' ashore, consider instead the reverse approach of doing so in the mornings, instead... In many popular tourist spots like Mystic, or Newport, doing so can be far more pleasant anyway, walking around town before the hordes of tourists and daytrippers arrive. Then, depart for your next destination at a time closer to when the seabreeze generally kicks in. You have a big advantage with your shoal draft, in that in the event of arriving late in the day many harbors, you might still be able to find plenty of room to anchor around to more shallow perimeters, which I rate as one of the biggest advantages of shoal draft for southern New England...


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

jameswilson29 said:


> Yes, to me that is called being prepared for all likely possible conditions. If I have to motor the whole way, I want sufficient fuel. If I have to sail the whole way and my mainsail blows out, I want a back up so I can sail effectively. Cover all your bases.


Well, that's a good approach, of course. But others might have different means of achieving that end... As mentioned, the means to effect a _Repair_ underway, rather than swapping out the entire sail... Or, carrying a trysail, which can minimize the exposure of the main to damage in heavier weather, or still get you to port in the event of the loss of the main...

When I first bought my boat, she had a nice Monel gas tank with a capacity of 20 gallons. I knew that would not be remotely close to what I would want eventually, so when I repowered her, I built in a tank that now carries 50 gallons of diesel... But until I made that modification, I just learned to live within the limitations of the boat, it worked fine, and didn't really keep me from going anywhere in the interim...



jameswilson29 said:


> I guess I am the only one on the East Coast who carries a spare main.


Perhaps not the ONLY one, but among cruisers, you're likely among the VERY few who do  Especially, for a proposed coastal cruise to New England, where there is probably a greater concentration of sailmakers between City Island and Maine than any other comparable length of coastline in America, if not the entire world...



jameswilson29 said:


> I am surprised that the people who can afford a delivery captain, can't afford a spare main.


I don't think that's the point. Boats are a never ending succession of compromises, most owners simply elect to dedicate their resources - and limited space aboard their boats - for other purposes... In my experience, many of them have made sensible choices for themselves regarding this particular issue, for I have yet to ever 'blow out' a mainsail aboard my own boat, or any boat I have delivered... If you start out with good equipment to begin with, and sail conservatively, the loss of a well made and properly sized mainsail seems to be extremely rare, to me...

Frankly, aboard many of the boats I've delivered, I can't imagine how you'd swap out to a backup main at sea, anyway... The Leisure-Furl main on this Seguin 52 probably weighs 300 pounds, minimum, so good luck with that... On a Trintella 50, the boom height is such that you'd need to also carry a step ladder aboard to properly effect a swap...

Hell, in addition to towing fuel barges, perhaps cruisers are going to have to start hooking up towable sail and equipment lockers, as well ?


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I've found that containers need to be restricted from sliding as well as held down. Being polyethylene, they are slippery and like to overturn when they slide and the top strap yanks them over. Something to stop them from sliding is necessary. They are pretty difficult to restrain.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, James, it is actually an old tradition that comes from Gloucester, or perhaps even Newfoundland. In fact if they find out you're carrying a spare mainsail in Nantucket, they'll drum you out of the harbor. It is considered terribly bad luck and the worst possible kind of jinx because only a ghost ship would need that spare sail, and you're putting the worst possible hoodoo on everyone around you.

Simple enough for you?

Now foresails, foresails are very different. No one up here carries a "spare" foresail either. You might carry a 100, 110, 130, 155, plus a storm sail, a drifter, one light spinnaker, one heavy spinnaker, and a pair of asymmetricals as well, but at that point you've got eleven, count 'em eleven, foresails and there's just no room or reason to carry eleven more spares, since something in there will pretty much always get you to the next port and the next sailmaker. 

Just don't go into any of the old whaling ports and tell anyone you're carrying a spare main, you'll be lucky if they don't attack you on the spot.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

I bring bananas aboard and I leave on Fridays, too, so I must be triple hexed.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

jameswilson29 said:


> I bring bananas aboard and I leave on Fridays, too, so I must be triple hexed.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

jameswilson29 said:


> Wow, no one carries a spare mainsail in New England! That is an amazing fact!
> 
> Why do you think so many sailors carry several jibs or at least a backup jib, but not a backup main?
> 
> ...


Most people who travel with multiple head sails do it so they have a sail that is good for the conditions. Redundancy is just a side benefit. For a costal cruse it seems to me that you could have some boxes packed and labeled at home. Have one box labeled Main Sail, another extra Jib and what not. If you blow out a main sail, call home have it sent FedEx overnight to the nearest port. Worst case is going to be that you have to motor to the next port. Would not likely cost more than 1/2 day and $25. I am assuming you are doing this solo, as you talk about going off shore alone a lot.

I would not do this for anything like an extra impeller for your raw water pump or fuel filters. But really big things that will take up that much room and you have other options to get by for a day or two I think I would leave it at home, but prepared to be shipped if needed. Now if you had a really big boat with lots of storage then sure.

Yes we are on sailboats, but being on a sailboat means being on flexible schedules. You start trying to push so hard you plan on having 300 hours worth of fuel on board, you might as well not be on a sailboat. If you are worried about the expense of being away from work so long, drive up and charter a boat for the week. That will give you several more days to enjoy yourself at your final destination. I understand that you seem to want to gain offshore miles but what is the point if you push yourself so hard just to get someplace and turn around and go back. You don't have time to enjoy what you are going past at 6 miles an hour? Look at Cursing Lealea they spent something like an extra 30 days or more on one of there crossings due to lack of wind. They still did not turn on there motor except to charge batteries and make water. They even missed a gathering of other Vegas. Now that is cruising in a sailboat. What you are talking about is more like commuting to a meeting that you are late for via a sailboat. Frustrating before you even leave.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

One of the nice things about the northeast is that UPS Ground will still be next-day delivery pretty much from Boston to Annapolis, and somewhere in that range, you can order up a lot of things.

But I find it hard to think of how I would damage the main, without extensive other damage to the boat, unless I was one of those folks pushing a 20-year-old sail. And for the occasional shotgun salute from the lobstermen, there's always Shoe Goop and duct tape.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

My situation is definitely different from many of yours.

I consider sails to be relatively light, somewhat bulky items, but I have plenty of room in the v-berth and cockpit lockers to carry them. Lightweight, bulky items are ideally suited for extra storage space at the ends of the boat, where I don't want to carry heavy items. The P28 does not have the aft head and cabin or even a quarterberth, so it does have a tremendous amount of storage space under the cockpit seats, which is mostly unused. I always carry a spare mainsail in my portside cockpit locker.

I do use older sails and I do like to sail fast and push the boat within certain limits. I don't go on these trips to gunkhole, linger over breakfast, sip wine and eat cheese at anchor watching the sunset, or to motor leasurely from one port to another enjoying the scenery. These trips are my only chances to really sail the boat the way I want to sail: fly the spinnaker, dip the rail, beat into the chop with a reef in the main, etc. My family meets me in port, so I want to put miles under the keel quickly and efficiently. The fact is, you never know when you could be hit by conditions that might blow out a mainsail, just as you never know when you could be hit by lightening. The same conditions that might blow out your mainsail might also blow out your jib, particularly if you rely on roller furling, which has proven to be less than 100% reliable.

A good mainsail for the Chesapeake Bay region would not a strong bullet-proof sail. You need lightweight sails that will fill and shape easily. We have predominantly light winds most of the year, particularly in the summer cruising season. If your regular mainsail is a strong, heavy-weight, full-batten sail an ocean cruiser might employ for longevity, you will be glued to the water most of the time, moving at a snail's pace. That is simply reality in the mid-Atlantic summer season.

I don't want to wait a day or two for a sail to be fixed or mailed to me, be at the mercy of someone I don't know, or to spend time at a sewing machine underway, which would render me seasick. Having your mainsail blow out in the middle of Buzzards Bay may be no big deal, but having your mainsail blow out halfway between Norfolk and B.I. would be a big deal, particularly if your engine becomes inoperable. Having no mainsail or using a small trysail when you are 100 miles from the nearest port and your engine is disabled means an extra day or two, or more, in the ocean during Hurricane season.

A spare cheap mainsail still makes perfect sense to me is relatively cheap insurance to make port quickly in any conditions.

It surprises me that those of you who are willing to jump on these idiots who set sail without flashlights or storm sails, think nothing of doing an extended coastal hop without a spare MAINsail. You are essentially relying exclusively on your engine working.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Maybe it's time to start a new thread on the values of carrying a variety of sails including how main sails should one have aboard on a coastal sail? Just say'in!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

jameswilson29 said:


> It surprises me that those of you who are willing to jump on these idiots who set sail without flashlights or storm sails, think nothing of doing an extended coastal hop without a spare MAINsail. You are essentially relying exclusively on your engine working.


Uhhh, you do realize it's possible to sail using a headsail and trysail, or even under a jib alone, right? Hell, many folks sail most of the way across the Atlantic Ocean under headsails alone, after all...  Plus, what's so appalling about the prospect of having to rely upon an engine in a pinch? The overwhelming percentage of professional mariners worldwide do so 24/7  I'd bet if you tallied the number of boats in the ARC, for example, that are carrying spare mains, the percentage might easily be under 10% of the fleet, and largely confined to the largest of yachts...

Sorry, but I think you're simply not appreciating the way most people use their boats... Assume a family of 4 is making the same trip as you, in the same boat. Do you seriously think they're gonna be stuffing the vee berth full of spare sails?

I'm presently packing my boat for my trip this summer. She has considerable interior volume for a 30-footer, and I've configured her with extended cruising in mind, building in oversized water and fuel tankage, and the effort to maximize and make 'creative' use of storage space. The sails I'll have aboard are a main, 130% genoa & staysail that both live above deck on furlers. and a trysail bagged at the base of the mast when heading offshore. Otherwise, it gets stowed below with a storm jib, spinnaker, and a Code 0...

Never ceases to amaze, how much crap I wind up stuffing into that boat for a cruise, and how quickly much of it occupies the limited available space. After wedging my folding Northill into the big locker beneath the forward berth, then laying my folding bicycle on top, a lot of that space is _gone_... Sure, I could stuff a spare main in there instead. But considering I have yet to EVER have the need of a spare mainsail, I'll take my storm anchor, and bicycle along instead...

I'll be headed north, so I'm dragging along a lot of cold-weather gear. Multiple sets of foul weather gear, survival suit, series drogue and para-anchor, 800' of shore lines, liferaft, a large ditch bag, Honda 1000 generator, sufficient oil for 2 complete oil changes, tools and spares coming out the wazoo, a 6-gallon jerry can for fuel, another for water, an outboard motor, 5 large fenders, a massive pile of paper charts and enough books to get me thru the summer, the list of items of considerable bulk just goes on and on... Since I'm obsessive about keeping my decks clear, ALL of that crap goes in the lazzarette/cockpit locker, or the quarter berth/garage below... Would I swap out any of those items to make room for a spare mainsail? Hmmm, I don't think so...

Obviously, your choices work well for you, for the sort of sailing you're doing at the moment... But, I think if you do find yourself starting to really go places with that boat, and needing to carry the sort of gear, stores and provisions required to be self-sufficient for longer periods of time, you'll realize there simply isn't room for all those spare sails you're carrying today...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

jameswilson29 said:


> My situation is definitely different from many of yours.
> 
> I consider sails to be relatively light, somewhat bulky items, but I have plenty of room in the v-berth and cockpit lockers to carry them. Lightweight, bulky items are ideally suited for extra storage space at the ends of the boat, where I don't want to carry heavy items. The P28 does not have the aft head and cabin or even a quarterberth, so it does have a tremendous amount of storage space under the cockpit seats, which is mostly unused. I always carry a spare mainsail in my portside cockpit locker.
> 
> ...


Nope...just relying on the sailrite machine. Can fix a sail very quickly


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

JonEisberg said:


> Uhhh, you do realize it's possible to sail using a headsail and trysail, or even under a jib alone, right? Hell, many folks sail most of the way across the Atlantic Ocean under headsails alone, after all...  Plus, what's so appalling about the prospect of having to rely upon an engine in a pinch? The overwhelming percentage of professional mariners worldwide do so 24/7  I'd bet if you tallied the number of boats in the ARC, for example, that are carrying spare mains, the percentage might easily be under 10% of the fleet, and largely confined to the largest of yachts...
> 
> Sorry, but I think you're simply not appreciating the way most people use their boats... Assume a family of 4 is making the same trip as you, in the same boat. Do you seriously think they're gonna be stuffing the vee berth full of spare sails?
> 
> ...


I've found a good way to minimize space and keep winter clothes from getting damp is with drybags. I have a bunch of them from canoe/kayak equipment that I keep my warm clothes in. They almost act like compression bags and can be vacuum packed.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

smurphny said:


> I've found a good way to minimize space and keep winter clothes from getting damp is with drybags. I have a bunch of them from canoe/kayak equipment that I keep my warm clothes in. They almost act like compression bags and can be vacuum packed.


Yup, no way I could make it without space bags... _Everything_ goes in them when not in use...

Hell, they're the primary reason for having one of these aboard


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I found spacebags (now owned by Ziploc) to work so well that I used them on land as well. I know some folks say they leak, and I've found some of the brands sometimes do pop open, but if I was really worried I'd just double-bag. They're still way more reasonable than real watersports dry bags. And the compression aspect of them is great.

Can't say that I've ever sailed on a boat that had cockpit lockers. The ones that have lazarettes always seem to have something filling those. Often the fenders, the docklines, the spare/stern anchor and rode. Empty locker on a 28?

Begs the question of where the fenders went, where the fenderboards went, whether there's a manually operated bilge pump installed in them with a cockpit-located handle, or perhaps...this is the time to ask if one should _roll or fold the fenders _prior to stowing them?

In the NE you'll find lots of blown out chutes, but I can't say that I've ever seen or heard or a torn mainsail. Wx that could tear one? Sure. You can always see it coming.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

xort said:


> We should be leaving the Upper Ches around the same time...


We will be in Cape May on the 5th, then from there I am still planning. Leaving MYC on the 3rd, don't want tot leave on the 4th because its a Friday!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> I'll be doing a DelMarVa circumnavigation in August.
> 
> My plans for communications are:
> VHF with DSC, tied to GPS. Got it
> ...


I had a PM on a good buy on a used Life raft but I'm already over budget and I haven't even gone shopping for food yet, oh well


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> We will be in Cape May on the 5th, then from there I am still planning. Leaving MYC on the 3rd, don't want tot leave on the 4th because its a Friday!


Better get there early, my fuel barge will likely empty the place.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Beth and Evans cruise offshore without a liferaft and their reasoning for not having one seems pretty solid. Obviously everyone has to make their own decisions and find their own comfort level when it comes to these things, but the failure rates they report certainly make me think twice about how and whether to prioritize buying one.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Jon-
Somehow I missed the reference to someone trying to get more life out of a 28-year-old main.
I would have thought that with a 28 year old main, you try to keep it away from garlic, silver, wood stakes, holy water, and sunlight, because it is already way past undead.

Yeah yeah, I know, I've got a crazy set of bedsheets from the 60's that I keep meaning to have copied onto the sides of a VW van, they're in perfectly good condition, too.(G)

I think there's enough Scots blood in the northeast that we simply use a mainsail until it is thoroughly consumed, and at that point, there's no sense in carrying it as a spare anything unless you're worried about a "mattress overboard!" crisis.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Enjoying a great trip so far. In Cape May tonight...then off to points north Sunday. Met another T37 owner at Utches today taking pretty much the same route. Had a great combination of sail and motor down the Delaware Bay today. 

Last evening we anchored inside Reedy Island. Athe low tide we saw we were a bit to close for comfort to some old pilings and move the boat a little east of the shore just south of the cable area. It should marked on the charts but I didn't see anything. Could have mucked things up for us, beware. I will try to remember to post a photo.

Cheers


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

4arch said:


> Beth and Evans cruise offshore without a liferaft and their reasoning for not having one seems pretty solid. Obviously everyone has to make their own decisions and find their own comfort level when it comes to these things, but the failure rates they report certainly make me think twice about how and whether to prioritize buying one.


That's a real consideration. The size, weight, and maintenance of a liferaft are all big negatives. Also, in a pinch, people may deploy a raft too soon. I have one but would sure like to have the space it hogs up and not have to re-trim the boat according to where its weight happens to be. Then again, as a last resort, as the boat went under, it would be really nice to have


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Made our first sail in the Atlantic as a family aboard this boat...and what a perfect day it was. Cape May to Barnegat. I made a major goof coming through the inlet, with a 20 knot south wind gusting higher we turn to port and set the main sail without the preventer and a large roller caused an accidental jibe which tore our main (which is fairly old) along the lower seam. Oops! We reef today since there's going to be winds in the high 20s all day so I think we just push forward to Liberty Island or Atlantic Highland. 

Prior to the inlet at Barnegat we enjoyed an awesome day surfing the waves often in the high 8s and the GPS shows we hit 10.9 at one point. The kids are having a blast as are we even with the minor set back with the main sail. Kids got to see dolphins and we hooked a good sized something but it snapped the lure and ate half the other...from a distance it looked like it could have been a tuna? 
Everyone is having a blast...great experience for all of us with some lessons learned along the way. The boat is loving the ocean...I think she is happy to be back


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm sort of averse to sailing into inlets for that reason. Making the turn in with 20 knots wind if you are constricted can be stress inducing so I will just motor in. 

There was a pretty nice south wind yesterday for you and it looks to continue.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

The winds have been ideal for us...it's been a long time since I have sailed in the ocean I forgot how much I loved it. We're in Atlantic Highlands today and hope to get our sail repaired tomorrow. The kids have been so awesome, not once have I had to remind them to clip in when out of the cabin...in fact they seem to have more confidence and comfort wearing their harness and tethers. 

Tomorrow we"ll take a ferry from here into Manhattan and be tourist, going to surprise one of my former students and have lunch at Cafe Boulud where she is currently working! Hopefully we'll get the sail back in a day then onto the East River and west! 

Cheers


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh... And a huge thanks to Tempest/Jim for offering to help us get the sail to a nearby loft for repair, hopefully just a day? Also to chef2sail/Dave for all his insight along the way via text and also to Auspicious/Dave for his expertise and help with the CP install! 

These are just a few examples of why SailNet is such a great community!

Cheers


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Hopefully by now your mainsail is repaired and your good to go.
If any further/ongoing sail repair needed, have friend on City Island who 
has made sails for national loft, will make your repairs overnight if needed for
extremely reasonable cost. 
Hugo


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

North Sails in mansequen (sp?) fixed our sail in 2 hours today! A huge thanks to Jim for taking his time to drive me to the loft and he even dropped it off for us while we were being tourist in NY. Saw Danny Devito and Rhea Pearlman while we enjoyed an awesome lunch at Cafe Boulud. Got to surprise my student and she was floored. The food was incredible but that goes without saying


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Shawn, It was Great to meet you and I'm Glad I could help out. I sent you a text. looks like you can sleep in a little tomorrow morning as the east river current turns in your favor in the afternoon. 

Make sure the camera is out. Enjoy the rest of the journey. Maybe we'll catch up on your return trip. Fair Winds!


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Shawn,

Interest for children/family if fits into your plans and timing...
Fireworks: Rye Playland on LI sound every Wednesday and Friday at 9:15 p.m. all summer long.
Rye is on north side of LIS , approx 9 miles east of City Is.

Cross Sound Ferry fireworks in New London harbor ...Saturday July 12th

Wonderful Carousel in Watch Hill / Westerly R.I. close to the beach 
Is just east of Fishers Island.
Also Carousel in Oak Bluffs, Marthas Vineyard if you make it up there.

Up Connecticut River... town Deep River has Fife and Drum Muster 
July 18th and 19th largest gathering in the world...kids of all ages love.
about 8 miles up very scenic river, 2 miles up from Essex another
gem.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Shawn, sounds like your trip north is really going well, and will continue along those lines. Have a fun time, and when you get back to this part of the world I'll cook you a burger. 

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Shawn, It was Great to meet you and I'm Glad I could help out. I sent you a text. looks like you can sleep in a little tomorrow morning as the east river current turns in your favor in the afternoon.
> 
> Make sure the camera is out. Enjoy the rest of the journey. Maybe we'll catch up on your return trip. Fair Winds!


If its fits it would be great to meet up by boat...you will know where we are


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

On your way out LI Sound, if you are along the New York side, around 40.89 N 73.65 W you'll pass what looks like an estate but is Webb Institute of Naval Architecture. Please wave at my alma mater. Don't stop - you'll be sucked in and stuck there for four years.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SVAuspicious said:


> On your way out LI Sound, if you are along the New York side, around 40.89 N 73.65 W you'll pass what looks like an estate but is Webb Institute of Naval Architecture. Please wave at my alma mater. Don't stop - you'll be sucked in and stuck there for four years.


Very cool school, SV. I grew up in the NY metro area. For those not familiar, they should look it up. Pretty unique. Most kids wouldn't even know an opportunity like that existed.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

SVAuspicious said:


> On your way out LI Sound, if you are along the New York side, around 40.89 N 73.65 W you'll pass what looks like an estate but is Webb Institute of Naval Architecture. Please wave at my alma mater. Don't stop - you'll be sucked in and stuck there for four years.


Ah a Webbie! I was on the faculty at Kings Point for 28 years and taught Marine Engineering as an adjunct at Webb in the 80s. I live in Glen Cove about a mile from the Webb campus.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

JimsCAL said:


> Ah a Webbie! I was on the faculty at Kings Point for 28 years and taught Marine Engineering as an adjunct at Webb in the 80s. I live in Glen Cove about a mile from the Webb campus.


Cool! After my time. You must have been after Prof's Holm and Rowen.

I sailed to Homecoming a few years ago and anchored off the beach.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

SVAuspicious said:


> Cool! After my time. You must have been after Prof's Holm and Rowen.
> 
> I sailed to Homecoming a few years ago and anchored off the beach.


The course I taught was one of Al Rowen's at the time. He was overloaded that term. One of my good friends is still there on the faculty - Ed Wiggins. He was at Kings Point with me and left to become Dean at Webb.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Was that you Shawn?
Possible unofficial sighting ?? of Windgeist and crew... smartly making way
east bound under headsail alone. 
Approx 5 p.m. today...north of Steppingstone light/south of City Island
in western most LIS.
Was walking dock to launch when sighted possible Tarten 37


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

No sorry  we went through much earlier...started at the Battery right at 2:15...we were under mainsail and engine until we passed through Hell Gate then had an amazing sail to Huntington Harbor. I almost thought to keep going since the weather was so perfect but choose Huntington instead ; )


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

There has been another 37 that's always right behind us. Saw him first in Cape May, then Barnegat...maybe it was him?


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Amazing sail to Huntington...wonderful!
Huntington inner harbor good but crowded, Northport short distance to 
east wonderful town, during week should be able to leave boat at 
town dock for a few hours. Enjoy, maybe catch you on way back.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> No sorry  we went through much earlier...started at the Battery right at 2:15...we were under mainsail and engine until we passed through Hell Gate then had an amazing sail to Huntington Harbor. I almost thought to keep going since the weather was so perfect but choose Huntington instead ; )


Who says there's never any wind on Long Island Sound in the summer!!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

JimsCAL said:


> Who says there's never any wind on Long Island Sound in the summer!!


Well today is living up to the saying I suppose...flat as can be out here


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Real time weather conditions...5-6 buoys along LI sound...
search... University of Connecticut Marine Sciences - MYSound


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Made it to Block Island today...what a beautiful place. We'll go ashore again tomorrow and visit the town. Last evening we spent in Sag Harbour and had a nice dinner out at a gastro pub, had a great IPA from Maine and a nice tilefish. 

Looks like our trip home could be interesting with this cold front coming down, some calling it a polar vortex. 

For now we going to enjoy this full moon tonight in the Great Salt Pond in BI!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

*aldos*

Aldo...Check out his Gelatos . One block back from the shore drive.

Rent a moped and drive all over the island.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Yes, Block Island is a special place. Been there many times over the last 30 years and hope to go back many more. Two of my favorite things to do there:

1. Take the dinghy into "Zodiac Beach" and walk over the dunes to Crescent Beach for some great swimming.

2. Lunch on the porch of the Harborside Inn watching the ferries come and go and the crowds walking up and down Water Street.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

JimsCAL said:


> Yes, Block Island is a special place. Been there many times over the last 30 years and hope to go back many more. Two of my favorite things to do there:
> 
> 1. Take the dinghy into "Zodiac Beach" and walk over the dunes to Crescent Beach for some great swimming.
> 
> 2. Lunch on the porch of the Harborside Inn watching the ferries come and go and the crowds walking up and down Water Street.


Zodiac beach...swimming with the sharks


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> Zodiac beach...swimming with the sharks


Actually, the locals usually refer to it as "Dinghy Beach", so as not to play favorites. Besides there are all sorts of other brands there.

Not saying there aren't sharks at Scotch Beach, but after sailing in this area for over 30 years, the nearest I've seen a great white is about a mile off Block Island. You are more likely to see striped bass near the beach. For that reason, you might consider snorkeling in water deeper than about 4 ft and looking for what you folks from the Chesapeake call rockfish.

FWIW, last July we saw several harbor seals at the extreme northern tip of the island, within 50 feet of the shore. Since the great whites in New England waters are known to feed on seals, maybe we have been swimming with the sharks and didn't know it. Hmmm!


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

BTW, Scotch Beach is the ocean beach a short walk from Dinghy Beach, which is on the salt pond.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

fallard said:


> BTW, Scotch Beach is the ocean beach a short walk from Dinghy Beach, which is on the salt pond.


Two years ago we stayed in Mauntauk...pretty close to Block....we tied set the bulkhead of the Mauntauk fishing center for two days. The first day after sightseeing in town and along the lighthouse and beach we came back to Haleakula and low and behold hanging right next to her were 3 great whites, one over 8 ft, a mako, a 10 foot tiger as well as a few white marlin and swordfish. The fisherman who caught the biggest white was trolling 300 yards off the beach.

You don't know they are there......till they let you know, so not visually sighting them doesn't mean they aren't close by.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

We escaped the great whites and enjoyed a swim...probably didn't bother us because we had not showered in a few days. Then again? 

We left BI Sunday and got our asses kicked by the sound on our way west. It all started fine as we were riding the current and enjoyed a great ride until the winds kicked up to the high 20s right on the nose as we slowed to a pitiful 2-3 knots. I should have fallen off and headed for a place along the Connecticut shore but was determined to make Port Jefferson...ended up going into Mt Sinai harbor. NOTE: Entering Sinai at night with a strong current and gust to 30 for the first time can make for a surprisingly entertaining time. ;-) All was fine but those are some impressive sand bars in there! 

We're in Liberty Landing Marina now and are waiting till Tuesday to head back south as the weather and winds are supposed to turn in our favor.

It's been a great trip so far...we hope to make Cape May by Thursday and spend two days there and head up the Delaware Saturday. 

Cheers


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Entering Sinai at night with a strong current and gust to 30 for the first time can make for a surprisingly entertaining time. ;-) All was fine but those are some impressive sand bars in there!


Sporty!


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

T37Chef said:


> We escaped the great whites and enjoyed a swim...probably didn't bother us because we had not showered in a few days. Then again?
> 
> We left BI Sunday and got our asses kicked by the sound on our way west. It all started fine as we were riding the current and enjoyed a great ride until the winds kicked up to the high 20s right on the nose as we slowed to a pitiful 2-3 knots. I should have fallen off and headed for a place along the Connecticut shore but was determined to make Port Jefferson...ended up going into Mt Sinai harbor. NOTE: Entering Sinai at night with a strong current and gust to 30 for the first time can make for a surprisingly entertaining time. ;-) All was fine but those are some impressive sand bars in there!
> 
> ...


You did well to get into Mt. Sinai at night. That's where my boat was before I bought her and where I have spent a lot of time in years past. The inlet is pretty narrow and the channel is not at all obvious, running close along the beach on the turn east. Have a good trip the rest of the way.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> We left BI Sunday and got our asses kicked by the sound on our way west. It all started fine as we were riding the current and enjoyed a great ride until the winds kicked up to the high 20s right on the nose as we slowed to a pitiful 2-3 knots. I should have fallen off and headed for a place along the Connecticut shore but was determined to make Port Jefferson...ended up going into Mt Sinai harbor. NOTE: Entering Sinai at night with a strong current and gust to 30 for the first time can make for a surprisingly entertaining time. ;-) All was fine but those are some impressive sand bars in there!
> 
> Cheers


Only been in to Mt Sinai once, many years ago, but in clear weather with light winds. Pt. Jeff is only a few miles away and many more options for mooring and anchoring so that's my usual stop. Sorry the weather didn't cooperate for you. As you said, falling off to a CT harbor would have been the thing to do. Lots of options there, but navigation is critical as there are LOTS of rocks!.

Looks like you've got a couple of good days coming up after the storms today pass through.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

No complaints here...we've had great weather for the most part and it looks like the winds are turning in our favor for the trip down.

I wish we had more time, leaves more to see and do next time. It's been a awesome trip, loved everyplace we were able to visit, Block Island being the highlight for me. I could stay there for a week or two. 

Even today is fine, moored at Atlantic Highlands waiting for the wether to pass giving us all some down time and be lazy. Btw..Atlantic Highlands Yacht Club (mooring and launch) are a great spot! The town is a short walk from the marina, a nice Italian store with in house made aged and fresh sausage, ricotta, mozzarella and more called Gianni's on 69 & 71 1st Avenue and a decent marine store just down the road a block. The Sea Streak Ferry also leaves from here and can take you into Manhattan quickly . 

Tomorrow we hope to make Atlantic City then Cape May for a day or two. Then the more exciting ride up the Delaware...arg . 

The kids thought it would be fun to play massage therapist...I thought that was a great idea and have enjoyed the benefits of being a pretend customer!

Great sailing up here, we'll be back

Cheers


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

AC will be a long Day but I think that's a good call. It will give you a shorter sail the next day to Cape May and allow you to spend more time in a great beach town. 
The morning might still be a little wet and bumpy though mostly swell. But if the West and NW winds show up as expected you should be able to sail the whole coast over the next few days. We look forward to the Return of SV Windgeist to this neck of the woods. 
Have a great trip home.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Jim...it was great to meet you and share some good chef stories, impressive resume you have both as a chef and sailor. Thanks for all the local knowledge and helping us get the sail repaired! We look forward to coming back and hope your in the water soon, and next time we'll do a raft up.

Cheers


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry not to get to meet you this trip T37chef
Im right across the river from LL.
Hope there is a next time around.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

CalebD said:


> Sorry not to get to meet you this trip T37chef
> Im right across the river from LL.
> Hope there is a next time around.


Same here...I'm thinking next year?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Windgeist is docked in her slip and we are home trying to think what was our favorite part of the trip...we have yet to determine any singular thing because it was all so awesome.

Now back to the weekly grind. Arg

A trip report and photos soon to come...

Already thinking about next year's trip...North again for sure...this time we'll shoot right for MV from Cape May!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Glad you had a great time on your first trip north and in the Ocean. Was fun following your excursion on FB and through your AIS signature. Now you know why Donna and I go north every summer. It's a great experience and balance with our home grounds of the Chesapeake. Two weeks is barely enough time to scratch the surface. 

We too had to get Martha's Vineyard out of our system too, even more importantly to you as you have friends with a restaurant there. We love so many of the towns/ anchorages and sights on the trip up and back as each port has its own flavor and positive aspects. Glad the kids and Your wife had a good time and enjoyed the memories you'll have for a lifetime. It's something you'll always have to look back and share together. The shark video was the best

Thanks for the thoughtful gift you got us from Block. We have a place picked out for it next to our Memonentos of time there. Can't wait to share your stories and pictures soon and with all your girls

This year we return to Block after a 6 year hiatus. Looking forward to their lobster rolls and Aldo's spectacular Gelatos. We hope we get the spectacular weather and sailing you did . 25 days to go before we cast off for the LI Sound but who is counting.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Hearing about your trip is inspirational. I've long been planning to cruise north.
I can probably take as much as a month off from work with no fuss from the boss. If you can do it in two weeks, that should give me plenty of time.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

DO it! A month and you may not come back to the Chesapeake


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

A few photos not well organized yet...but

Heading up the C&D, very exciting stuff 









Visit to the Lobster House in Cape May


















NY Harbor


















East River, NY









Huntington Harbor Sunset I think?









Sag Harbour - Dinner at some Gastro Pub









Family at Block IS


















Fresh from the seafood from the market, what else but Paella 









After a few glasses of wine and Paella in the Great Salt Pond, BI









Town of BI and enjoying the beach



























Ready for the storm (kinda) heading to Atlantic Highlands/Sandy Hook from NY Harbor


















Headed to Atlantic City from Sandy Hook, foogy morning after the storms had passed.









Sleepy morning 









Sunset in AC









A few anyway...wifey has tons more.but we haven't transferred them from the camera yet.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

awesome! nice paella man!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow looks like a great time! your girls are adorable! Lucky you that they sail with you, enjoy it while you can. It does not last long at all before they want to do there own thing and horror of all horrors start having boyfriends! That is when life as you know it is over!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

T37Chef said:


> Already thinking about next year's trip...North again for sure...this time we'll shoot right for MV from Cape May!


Very special place, 
Cuttyhunk, Elizabeth Islands, SW end of Vineyard Sound/Buzzards Bay
near Gay Head light, MV


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

miatapaul said:


> your girls are adorable! Lucky you that they sail with you, enjoy it while you can.


I've met those kids. Some of the nicest, best behaved children I have ever known.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

SVAuspicious said:


> I've met those kids. Some of the nicest, best behaved children I have ever known.


Totally agree.Weve known them since they were 3 and 5 and were like the Wallendas. They are inqusitive, mannerly and fun to be with. They also try many different types of food and cusisines. Obviously they take after their mom:laugher:laugher:laugher

YOu guys do a great job as parents.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Trying to load some videos using the new phone mod but unsuccessful so far...arg


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

A few silly videos...






Duct tape repair has been fixed at the time of this video posting


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Kids enjoying some time on the beach at Block Island


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks like you had a fun trip, Shawn.

Gary


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Great time Gary...lots of wonderful memories.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Some more pictures just for fun*

Finally downloaded some more pictures...inserted randomly;

Somewhere off the Jersey Coast










Popsicle!!!










Proof we caught at least one fish, actually caught four of these, and one shark, and something else but it got away...I think a Bluefish?










WTF? :laugher










Cafe Boulud in NYC to visit one of my former students...incrediable lunch while our sail was being repaired.










Lady Liberty of course










UM?



















Angel #1





































The other angel...



































dont mind my ugly feet please 

Name that lighthouse?










Post Paella dinner at Block Island...










A couple glasses of wine, good sunset, good dinner = ME Happy sailor










Some beach fun on Block Island



















Name this one?










I think its a cool pic?










Submerged pier I suppose just South of the cable area behind Reedy Island, surprise 










Just another amazing sunset










Go Ravens 










I guess that's all for now  Happy life, lucky man!


----------

